# Aphorismes et pensées courtes.



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai entendu, l'autre matin à la radio, que la Lybie possédait les plus grandes réserves de brutes d'Afrique du nord.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h12 ----------

Avec les nouvelles lois qu'y nous pondent, l'informaticien qui commence sa carrière au back-office a toutes les chances de la finir au front-hospice.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------

Le web 2.0, c'est comme le web 1.0, mais plus en confiance pour le match retour.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai mis mes Sendai pour aller à la mer, mais c'est la mer qui est venue à moi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Borloo, lui son truc, ce serait plutôt la France d'en bar.


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2011)

à l'aéroport de Sendaï, il ya de vrais salles d'embarquement.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2011)

Un bon artisan est plus apte à rebondir en cas de crise...


----------



## patlek (14 Mars 2011)

Un tsunami, çà porte quand meme mal son nom.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

A force de dévisser, les bourses finiront par péter un boulon.


----------



## jugnin (15 Mars 2011)

&#8216;Paraît que ça empire au Japon ? Ils ont qu&#8217;à virer Akihito !


----------



## patlek (15 Mars 2011)

Moi, j' aime pas quand mes bourses dégringolent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Mars 2011)

Le Bon Manger c'est comme le Bon Boire : ca peut pas faire de Mal !


----------



## patlek (15 Mars 2011)

Les courses de chevaux, c' est du foin et de la paille.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

Dans l'alcool au volant, ce qui est dangereux, c'est le volant.


----------



## nedd (16 Mars 2011)

quand la route est dure, le dur poursuit sa route

en VO: when the going gets tough, the tough gets going...


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2011)

You have been removed from this discussion.


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2011)

en amour comme au bowling, avoir des boules ne garantit pas d'avoir un gros strike.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mars 2011)

Qui critique les autres travaille à son propre amendement.


----------



## patlek (16 Mars 2011)

Sur macge, on trouve des filles fieres d' annoncer qu' elles ont un mac.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2011)

Il fait un temps à mettre un nuage radioactif dehors.


----------



## subsole (23 Mars 2011)

Le 25 mars sera la journée mondiale de la procrastination, on devrait la remettre au 26.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

"Faites l'amour, pas la guerre"​ 
vs.​ 
"Fête les morts de naguère"​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2011)

La vérité vient de la multiplication des points de vue.


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2011)

même en 3D la banalité manque de relief


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2011)

Qui pète les plombs doit avoir mal au c..

Plus suave: C'est en lisant qu'on devient liseron


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2011)

Qui trop embrasse manque son train.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui trop embrasse manque son train.



C'est ce que je comprenais quand j'avais 7 ans


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

Par nature, les bretons n'ont pas tellement les mots d'est pour parler de leur région.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Mars 2011)

"L'émigration d'une horde de fanatiques expulsés par d'autres".
(D'Alembert, Lettre au roi de Prusse)

http://www.dicocitations.com/


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mars 2011)

Mieux vaut Tahar que Djamel.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2011)

C'est pas qu'il est tard, mais je m'emm*rde.


----------



## jesopog (30 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Paraît que ça empire au Japon ?



Après le meilleur l'Empire

[Je sors]


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2011)

Un homme n'est jamais trop riche, une femme n'est jamais trop belle.


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2011)

Se faire refaire les seins coute la peau des fesses


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Avril 2011)

et ceux qui couvent un cancer du sein à la paupière après un lift !


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Avril 2011)

De même que faire un lift des paupières pour faire rentrer les hémorroides


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Avril 2011)

Paradoxal   Ceux qui n'ont pas de cul sont souvent dans la merde


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Avril 2011)

La vie est amour.
Tamour est un sale con.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Avril 2011)

Macinside, trop la classe


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2011)

Moi je pense que vos dires ne font pas rire les patates à la cave.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Avril 2011)

Peu bavard, il n'avait qu'une parole
------------------
Très imbu de sa personne, il ne rechignait pas à s'envoyer quelques verres de bourbon dans le jabot


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

Un micro-pénis, c'est un micro avec lequel on peut enregistrer les bruits du vagin.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

Si partir, c'est mourir un peu, j'ai passé ma vie à partir.
(H.F. Thiéfaine)


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2011)

Compromis, chose due!


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

je ne suis pas vieux... je suis simplement jeune depuis plus longtemps que vous!


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Avril 2011)

Riche ou pauvre, on ne chie que dans une seule cuvette à la fois.
Et globalement la même chose.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Riche ou pauvre, on ne chie que dans une seule cuvette à la fois.
> Et globalement la même chose.


Montaigne l'avait mieux formulé il y a quelques siècles:
"Au plus élevé trône du monde, si ne sommes assis que sur notre cul."

bigbizou


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Avril 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Montaigne l'avait mieux formulé il y a quelques siècles:
> "Au plus élevé trône du monde, si ne sommes assis que sur notre cul."
> 
> bigbizou



Merci. C'est effectivement plus joli comme ça.
Faut décidément que je me remette à lire les classiques, et pas leurs adaptations de salle de garde, même si elles peuvent être parfois de mon fait, par le biais de vieux relents d'éducation littéraire...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Avril 2011)

Cécité : point de vue !


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Avril 2011)

Elle puait, belle eau Une ide, Ô !
Ramasser rats, vain si d'eau !


----------



## madaniso (26 Avril 2011)

Péter en public est une forme de liberté d'expression aussi respectable qu'une autre.


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2011)

oui, mais non.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2011)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin ça déborde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Avril 2011)

Un ami ce week-end, lors d'une discussion à base de "et toi par ou tu passes pour rentrer quand t'es bourré?"

-"Ah ça, les routes à 4 grammes c'est pas les plus courtes... Que veux-tu, on peut pas rentrer bourré ET faire des économies de gasoil."


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2011)

Boire ou conduire, il faut rentrer.


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Avril 2011)

Un astronaute terre à terre


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Avril 2011)

A mort le système :hein:

:love::love:


----------



## patlek (27 Avril 2011)

Moi, j' ai un systeme d' exploitation.


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2011)

Mesdames, un conseil :
Si vous cherchez un homme beau, riche et intelligent... Prenez-en trois !


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2011)

les mariages en grandes pompes, c'est pas que pour les clowns.


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2011)

Da capo est le foie du trou


----------



## kisbizz (28 Avril 2011)

Les hommes sont comme les lampes magiques :
Ils ont l'air brillants, mais il faut les frotter longtemps pour en faire sortir le génie !!!


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2011)

Le foutre c'est plus que du sport&#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (29 Avril 2011)

Oui mais c'est de circonstance le jour où William perd son pucellage.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Et William, il épouse qui ?


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Compromis, chose due!




Fiançailles ????


----------



## kisbizz (29 Avril 2011)

mais , mais , il épouse kate ?????? o my god !!!


sinon...

Si le plus grand plaisir des hommes est de se payer les corps des femmes, le plus grand plaisir des femmes est de se payer la tête des hommes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Les hommes mangent des Mars et les femmes se rasent les jambes avec Vénus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2011)

Le coude de la jambe, c'est le genou.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Du coup, si on lève le coude par dessous la jambe, ne risque-t-on pas de se casser la gueule ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2011)

En cas d'incendie, briser la glace n'expose pas au malheur.


----------



## r e m y (29 Avril 2011)

Lu sur la vitrine d'une quincaillerie d'une petite ville de province:

"Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs, allez acheter ailleurs!"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Avril 2011)

moi, j'aime pas les baffes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> moi, j'aime pas les baffes



Et pourtant, tu sembles y prendre un réel plaisir, quand je lis ailleurs :love: 
 Irais-tu jusqu'à tendre l'autre joue ...

Levons le verre, à celui qui va le partager


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2011)

Le bigorneau est la cacahuète du breton


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2011)

Tous les bébés ont le réflexe de succion.
Chez les filles, ça reste.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (29 Avril 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tous les bébés ont le réflexe de succion.
> Chez les filles, ça reste.



As tu des preuves ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Quand je disais "courte" pour la pensée, je parlais de la forme, pas du fond.
Merci.
Bonne journée.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2011)

Et voilà, c'est dit.


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Avril 2011)

Le torero s'ébat dans l'arène et le prince William ?


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Avril 2011)

Prononcer vingt-cinq aphorismes par jour et ajouter à chacun d'eux : "Tout est là.".... pourquoi tous vouloir devenir des Ponks ?


----------



## joanes (1 Mai 2011)

Ecoute moi bien mon pt'it José.
Tu baises les ménagères ? Bien, tu dois avoir le cul qui brille.
Mais c'est pas ça qu'on appelle la classe.


----------



## subsole (1 Mai 2011)

Un éjaculateur précoce, c'est un gamin de moins de 5 ans pubère.


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Mai 2011)

joanes a dit:


> Ecoute moi bien mon pt'it José.
> Tu baises les ménagères ? Bien, tu dois avoir le cul qui brille.
> Mais c'est pas ça qu'on appelle la classe.



C'est à moi qu'tu causes;;????


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Mai 2011)

Sarah Connor ?


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Mai 2011)

Un ordinateur Hallal, c'est un ordinateur sans ports.


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Mai 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un ordinateur Hallal, c'est un ordinateur sans ports.



Et en mode stand-bye 5 fois par jour.


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2011)

Avec des _si_ on coupe du bois&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Mai 2011)

On peut mentir mille fois à une personne; mais on ne peut pas mentir à mille personne une fois...ou pas


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec des _si_ on coupe du bois


 et en jouant au bucheron que Leonard de Vinci 

(Ca vire à la blague Carambar!)


----------



## nedd (5 Mai 2011)

Vous vous mettez le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude et vous ne le ferez pas deux fois avant de devenir aveugle....

(comme disait mon prof de math)


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2011)

le matin, je ne mange pas : je pense à toi.
le midi, je ne mange pas : je pense à toi.
le soir, je ne mange pas : je pense à toi.

la nuit, je ne dois pas : j'ai faim !


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mai 2011)

Ne fais jamais d'une personne ta priorité dans la vie quand tu n'es qu'une option dans la sienne.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mai 2011)

Une option à nos priorités vaut-elle moins qu'une priorité à certaines de nos options ?


----------



## jesopog (8 Mai 2011)

nedd a dit:


> Vous vous mettez le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude et vous ne le ferez pas deux fois avant de devenir aveugle....
> 
> (comme disait mon prof de math)



« On ne peut fixer le soleil que *deux fois* : *une fois* de l'il droit et *un autre fois*, de l'il gauche »


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2011)

Plus le post est long, plus la pensée est courte ?!&#8230;


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2011)

plus on court sur le dos du modo, plus il bannit vite


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2011)

Des mots, des ratures, sèvére.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mai 2011)

Si tu appâtes un poisson avec de la merde, ne t'étonne pas qu'il ait mauvais goût &#8230;

(un de mes classiques)


----------



## Nephou (8 Mai 2011)

Y&#8217;a aussi le « Tant va la cruche à l&#8217;eau qu&#8217;à la fin elle me les brise » qui semble être de saison.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2011)

Garde le sourire , il sera ta meilleure arme pour cacher tes blessures ...


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2011)

Ne jamais reporter au lendemain ce qu'un autre peut faire pour vous le jour-même!

(maxime préférée de mon patron)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

Serge Ladma chante : "Je suis malade".


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Serge Ladma chante : "Je suis malade".



... Et Charles TrèsNet chante "les golfes clairs"


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mai 2011)

Si Dieu existait, je l'aurais inventé
_(je viens de penser cette pensée, mais sans doute a-t'elle été déjà émise par de plus célèbres que moi)_


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2011)

"aaaaah si tu pouvais fermer ta gueuuuuuleuuuuuuh"

Elle pourrait/devrait servir souvent "ici" celle-là 

(je suis chafouin ce soir ,je sais)


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> Ne fais jamais d'une personne ta priorité dans la vie quand tu n'es qu'une option dans la sienne.



[YOUTUBE]nrs8CgpH980[/YOUTUBE]​ 

​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mai 2011)

Les femmes peuvent simuler un orgasme mais les hommes peuvent simuler toute une relation amoureuse (Sharon Stone)


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mai 2011)

Il avait des avis éclairés sur tout, mais ce n'était pas une lumière 
_Tout ce que je mets de temps en temps ici, c'est du copié-collé de mon cerveau, ce ne sont pas des citations voici-gala_


----------



## subsole (18 Mai 2011)

Seuls les bobos friqués et les assistés peuvent voter à gauche, les autres n'en ont pas les moyens.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Rendez-nous les boules rouges.


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2011)

L'envie de pisser prime la faculté de penser

Dit autrement : Dents du fond qui baignent, neurones en berne.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2011)

La queue c'est féminin. Le con masculin. Question de chance. (Gainsbarre)


----------



## Fìx (18 Mai 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> La queue c'est féminin. Le con masculin. Question de chance. (Gainsbarre)



J'veux pas dire, mais "La conne" ça existe aussi. J'dirai même : "Les connes".


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2011)

Tant va le Mac à l'eau* qu'à la fin il caramélise.

(* remplacer l'eau par la boisson de votre choix exemple :

- Tant va le Mac au Gin Fizz qu'à la fin il frise.
- Tant va le Mac au Coca qu'à la fin il colla." )


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mai 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'veux pas dire, mais "La conne" ça existe aussi. J'dirai même : "Les connes".



Je préfère toutefois un face à face avec un con qu'avec une conne 

Quant au con de la conne, faut voir...


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Rendez-nous les boules rouges.



J'avoue que...


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Rendez-nous les boules rouges.



Avoir les boules, voir rouge, colère noire : en faire voir de toutes les couleurs, serions nous un peu"censeur" ... et sans reproche  ?


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2011)

En même temps, les boules rouges, ça peut aussi être comme les "oreilles rouges" chez Reiser


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2011)

Sans les musiciens, le Chef d'Orchestre n'est qu'un fou qui agite les bras dans le vide.


----------



## kisbizz (27 Mai 2011)

l'ordre est le plaisir de la raison, mais le désorde est le délice de l'imagination


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Mai 2011)

La connerie,c'est le repos de l'intelligence.

S GAINSBOURG si je me rappel bien...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Mai 2011)

Je ne considère pas ça comme une escocrerie. J'utilise mon intelligence pour contourner l'intelligence des autres.


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Mai 2011)

C'était un couple de sourd-muet, ils s'entendaient comme pas deux...jamais un mot plus haut que l'autre.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (7 Juin 2011)

'On me reproche souvent ma cruauté excessive, mais que le monde change d'âme, et je changerai de style.'

Céline


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Marche ou crève ... par Stephen King ... heu Richard Bachman :love:


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi s'agonissaient-ils de reproches... Chacun avait raison


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2011)

Va falloir que ça rentre !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Juin 2011)

Mangez des clous !!


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2011)

Maintenant, PonkHead est exclusivement payé par son patron pour travailler.


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2011)

Chacun de nous est unique et irremplaçable, mais le monde continue de tourner comme s'il ne le savait pas.


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2011)

GA BU ZO MEU


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2011)

thunderheart a dit:


> GA BU ZO MEU



MEU MEU


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2011)

C'est la fête à Neuneu !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Juin 2011)

La terre est plate


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> La terre est plate



et ta soeur ?


----------



## thunderheart (15 Juin 2011)

Elle bat l'beurre.


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2011)

Le beurre est un fromage comme les autres


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2011)

*Quoi ? 
Ma soeur sent le fromage ?*​


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tous les bébés ont le réflexe de succion.
> Chez les filles, ça reste.



Nonobstant, les meilleures suceuses ont souvent une pomme d'Adam


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Nonobstant, les meilleures suceuses ont souvent *une pomme* d'Adam





> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !



Geek...


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Geek...



Oups


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

Pour moi, c'est un contresens, Apple fait plus appel à nos sensations anales qu'orales.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Juin 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est un contresens, Apple fait plus appel à nos sensations anales qu'orales.



Nous avons pourtant vu et entendus; dans un passé lointain; de prestigieux macuser's s'égosiller devant leur Mac quand on ne les regarde pas.


----------



## thunderheart (17 Juin 2011)

Manger des pommes qu'il disait...


----------



## ziommm (17 Juin 2011)

Une pomme par jour éloigne le médecin, surtout si on vise bien.


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Juillet 2011)

La théorie du mouton

Un troupeau de moutons ne peut se déplacer qu'à vitesse du mouton le plus lent.
 Quand le troupeau est pourchassé, ce sont les plus lents et les plus faibles qui sont attaqués en premier.
 Cette sanction naturelle est bonne pour le troupeau en général, parce que la vitesse du troupeau augmente à mesure que les plus lents et les plus faibles sont éliminés. 
De la même façon, le cerveau humain ne peut fonctionner plus vite que ses cellules les plus lentes.  Comme on le sait aujourd'hui, la consommation d'alcool détruit les cellules du cerveau.
Naturellement ce sont les cellules les plus les lentes et les plus faibles qui sont détruites en premier.
 On peut donc en déduire que la consommation d'alcool élimine les cellules les plus faibles, rendant ainsi notre cerveau de plus en plus performant..
 Ce qui explique pourquoi on se sent toujours un peu plus intelligent après 4 ou 5 apéros.


----------



## da capo (17 Juillet 2011)

1 ligne ça va, 10 lignes bonjour les dégats


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2011)

Le lundi au soleil... est une chose qu'on n'aura jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2011)

Ceux qui ont du temps devraient en donner à ceux qui n'en ont pas, du coup ils éviteraient d'attendre.


----------



## macphoto (5 Août 2011)

Ces six  pages de forum sont d'anthologie...


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2011)

"The problem with designing something that's totally idiot proof is that society will always design a better idiot." ~ Steve Jobs


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

Ce matin, je regarde mon bonsaï, mais il ne pousse pas.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Août 2011)

oh...
merde...


----------



## ziommm (7 Août 2011)

Des fois, je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait de rester chez moi...


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2011)

Des fois je me dis qu'un apéro à 5h c'est pas raisonnable


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2011)

La raison de l'apéro le plus fort est la meilleure


----------



## patlek (7 Août 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Des fois je me dis qu'un apéro à 5h c'est pas raisonnable


Moi, je suis plus sobre, j' attend qu' il soit au moins 10 h pour commencer l' apéro.


----------



## kisbizz (8 Août 2011)

Celui qui plante des vertus doit s'appliquer à les arroser.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Août 2011)

... Et celui qui plante des laitues aime raconter des salades


----------



## ziommm (15 Août 2011)

Rien de tel que de tout planter, de temps en temps...


----------



## thunderheart (16 Août 2011)

Tous les soirs, pisser sur son citronnier


----------



## subsole (22 Août 2011)

Je suis réveillé à chaque fois que je ne dors pas.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2011)

Je jure que Lion ne m'y prendra pas!


----------



## thunderheart (22 Août 2011)

Cultiver son jardin est bien fatiguant


----------



## iMacounet (22 Août 2011)

Ça fait pas rire les patates à la cave.


----------



## subsole (29 Août 2011)

Plus je ralenti, moins j'avance vite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Août 2011)

le café c'est bon; la touillette c'est pas bon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2011)

Ca dépend où tu la mets.


----------



## Gunners66 (29 Août 2011)

C'est pas plus mal que si c'était pire!


----------



## thunderheart (29 Août 2011)

Tout est une question de doigté


----------



## GroDan (7 Octobre 2011)

Bien ! à la demande pas général :

Steve Jobs est mort, heureusement il nous reste Paul Emploi


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Octobre 2011)

Affaire du médiator, les scientifiques sont formels: les guitaristes ne se sont jamais plaints


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Affaire du médiator, les scientifiques sont formels: les guitaristes ne se sont jamais plaints


 
certes mais le nombre de guitaristes morts (de brassens à Django Reinhart en passant par Fred Chichin, Johnny Cash, Marcel Dadi ou Jimi Hendrix) est assez impressionnant!


----------



## thunderheart (18 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> certes mais le nombre de guitaristes morts (de brassens à Django Reinhart en passant par Fred Chichin, Johnny Cash, Marcel Dadi ou Jimi Hendrix) est assez impressionnant!



Le nombre de non guitaristes aussi, certes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Octobre 2011)

1 milliard de tweets tous les 4 jours : ca en fait des Aphorismes et pensées courtes


L

Eidth : Merci subsole


----------



## subsole (19 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> 1 milliard de tweets tous les 4 jours : ca en fait des *Aphorimes* et pensées courtes
> 
> 
> L



Ça, c'est une pensée courte. ^^


----------



## ergu (19 Octobre 2011)

Pour parvenir à la montagne lointaine, tu dois d'abord faire un premier pas.
Et chaque jour un nouveau pas comme si c'était le premier.
Et ainsi, tu pourras parvenir à la montagne lointaine.


----------



## ziommm (19 Octobre 2011)

Faut pas confondre vécu et cuvé.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Octobre 2011)

La guerre est faite par des gens qui ne se connaissent pas et qui se tuent, 
au profit de gens qui eux, se connaissent et ne se font jamais de mal. [Paul Valéry]


----------



## thunderheart (20 Octobre 2011)

Le poisson tourne dans l'aquarium, comme hier, comme avant-hier.


----------



## subsole (20 Octobre 2011)

J'aime bronzer au soleil.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Octobre 2011)

La musique gratuite tue la musique de merde...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Octobre 2011)

l'aérophagie : de la musique de merde ?


----------



## CBi (26 Octobre 2011)

Quand les mouettes ont pied, il est temps de virer - _Proverbe breton_


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2011)

Comme mesure pour le sommet européen, celle du Mont Blanc


Les boulangers marchent à la baguette.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2011)

Quand les ténèbres t'entourent laisse tes yeux s'habituer à l'obscurité ....


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2011)

Les mecs pleins de tunes sont les plus accros, c'est pour cela qu'ils ont plus de tunes.


----------



## thunderheart (28 Octobre 2011)

Les mouettes rient et gueulent, s'en foutant du viel adage "Vos gueules..."


----------



## CBi (28 Octobre 2011)

Qui trop écoute la météo, passe sa vie au bistro - _proverbe breton_


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Octobre 2011)

Participer à un forum ne fait pas de moi un homme fort

pour les ceuss qui n'auraient pas compris: forum/omfor


----------



## nedd (28 Octobre 2011)

trop d'explications tue la blague... (proverbe pas spécialement breton)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2011)

Plus j'y pense et plus je me dis que je devrais arrêter de penser.


----------



## nedd (29 Octobre 2011)

quand on y pense ça fait réfléchir...


----------



## patlek (29 Octobre 2011)

Peut on lire dans les pensées d' un analphabète...?


----------



## r e m y (29 Octobre 2011)

Le boulot c'est bien, mais j'en f'rais pas mon métier!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Peut on lire dans les pensées d' un analphabète...?



Oui. Mais l'inverse n'est pas possible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Le boulot c'est bien, mais j'en f'rais pas mon métier!



Un bûcheron qui abat un bouleau a-t-il deux fois plus de boulot que lorsqu'il abat un autre arbre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2011)

le Boulot c'est long, surtout vers la fin 
(quasi W. ALLEN)


----------



## nedd (4 Novembre 2011)

*le boomerang c'est comme le frisbee mais pour les gens qu'ont pas d'amis 
*


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2011)

Selon une étude ménée par une grande université américaine, surfer sur internait amondrirai l' intelijence, la dé déda dégradada dégradation se véré a l' euye nhu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Novembre 2011)

y'a des fois...
franchement...

voilà quoi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2011)

...si tu es ce que tu possèdes, qui seras-tu si un jour tu venais à tout perdre ???


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Novembre 2011)

Je suis menuisier. Quand je me suis marié nous n'avions que mes dix doigts...maintenant j'en ai encore neuf.


----------



## r e m y (5 Novembre 2011)

l'éternité c'est long... surtout sur la fin.


----------



## ziommm (6 Novembre 2011)

J'aimerai.


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2011)

J'aime pas les pensées courtes, y'a jamais assez d'eau dans le vase


----------



## thunderheart (6 Novembre 2011)

Les vitres sont sales, regarder ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Novembre 2011)

on est toujours le con de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Novembre 2011)

Comment font-ils pour mettre les rayures dans le dentifrice ? Ça me dépasse


----------



## da capo (8 Novembre 2011)

Quand un chauve coupe les cheveux en quatre, ça me donne envie de lui crêper le chignon.


----------



## patlek (8 Novembre 2011)

Les chauves?? ce sont les adeptes du chauvinisme?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2011)

Un cercle est un carré qui a mal tourné.

(Pierre Dac)


----------



## Le docteur (8 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> on est toujours le con de quelqu'un d'autre.


Mais les cons tiennent les types plus intelligents qu'eux pour des cons... et pourtant, ce sont eux les cons...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2011)

Pour changer tout, ne lâchez rien.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Novembre 2011)

Un peu plus à côté et c'était dedans.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2011)

Pensez à la crucifixion.
Si le taux de participation avait été trop bas, auraient-ils reprogrammé l'événement?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Novembre 2011)

entrée et plat ou plat et dessert ?


----------



## thunderheart (12 Novembre 2011)

J'ai coupé ton cordon, il faut que tu arrêtes de me suivre


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> entrée et plat ou plat et dessert ?



m'enfin

entrée, plat, fromage ... pis dessert



sinon, c'est un repas de chochotte


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> m'enfin
> 
> entrée, plat, fromage ... pis dessert
> 
> ...



Nan, nan, nan 



petit_louis a dit:


> entrée et plat ou plat et dessert ?



Et la recherche, burdel ?!


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2011)

quand t'as pas d'amis, reste dans ton lit !


----------



## subsole (13 Novembre 2011)

Quand t'as des amies, reste dans ton lit !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2011)

A côté du trou du cul du monde, c'est la fesse du monde ?


----------



## ergu (14 Novembre 2011)

Les habitants du trou du cul du monde sont-ils les poils de cul du monde ou les hémorroïdes du monde ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Novembre 2011)

Peut-être qu'ils subissent une coloscopie du monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

On peut habiter au milieu du monde http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompaples


> Cette commune est surnommée Le Milieu du Monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Novembre 2011)

"dans la vie faut pas s'en faire..."
soit...mais rester vierge est-ce la solution ?


----------



## ergu (14 Novembre 2011)

Les habitants du trou du cul du monde vont pouvoir souffler un peu, les marchés prévoient une cure d'_Imosselduo_ à la pelle pour le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2011)

@ergu :
Le Standard du Pauvre est-il d'être mal noté ?


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2011)

Une pensée profonde a méditer cette nuit, et pleine d' enseignement

Meme les mets les plus fins, les plus raffinés, les plus délicieux, les plus délicat, finissent en caca.

Lao Patlek


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Une pensée profonde a méditer cette nuit, et pleine d' enseignement
> 
> Meme les mets les plus fins, les plus raffinés, les plus délicieux, les plus délicat, finissent en caca.
> 
> Lao Patlek



A ce sujet, à inscrire sur la porte de vos gogues :

"C'est ici que tombent en ruines
Les merveilles de la cuisine"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2011)

"de ces toilettes, 2 heures de repas me contemplent"

Napoléon, mais où et quand je me rappel plus... :rateau:


----------



## subsole (16 Novembre 2011)

Puisque c'est la minute _scato_.

Quand tu t'endors avec le cul qui gratte, tu te reveilles avec les doigts qui sentent.
Napoléon, peut-être pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> A ce sujet, à inscrire sur la porte de vos gogues :
> 
> "C'est ici que tombent en ruines
> Les merveilles de la cuisine"



Ou "Tous les chemins mènent aux WC".


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Macgénération, l'essentiel du pipi-caca-prout-boudin en français.


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Novembre 2011)

Et merder alors !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------

non d'un correcteur orthographique, j'avais écrit
"Et merdre alors" !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Novembre 2011)

p'tain, ça caille


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

c'est quand la neige en Parisie ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2011)

Tu cherches un prétexte pour pas aller bosser et rester chez toi t'empiffrer de pizzas & kebabs ? :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

les Troopers, ca sert à rien !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2011)

/me rappelle à PL que les troopers servent _aussi_ à mettre des baffes


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

Les Troopers n'ont pas d'emploi !


----------



## subsole (17 Novembre 2011)

L'antivirus inutile sur Mac, est l'accessoire indispensable du nioub.


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2011)

la license IV du Bar, c'est pas que pour les nioubes.


----------



## Ardienn (17 Novembre 2011)

L'écologie est le cancer de la passion automobile. (de moi)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> L'écologie est le cancer de la passion automobile. (de moi)



"L'écologie ? C'est quoi c'machin ? Ca s'mange ?"

Réplique de Cécile Dufflot à Jean-Vincent Placé dans _"Moi aussi j'veux bouffer à la gamelle comme les autres" _- ed. de la mairie de Paris


----------



## ergu (17 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> les Troopers, ca sert à rien !



Peut-être, mais ça fait trooper !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Peut-être, mais ça fait trooper !



meuh non, c'est un gentil

un vrai saint


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> meuh non, c'est un gentil
> 
> un vrai saint



Tant que t'y es ... donne lui le Bon Dieu à confesse


----------



## gKatarn (17 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> meuh non, c'est un gentil
> 
> un vrai saint



Voilà.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Novembre 2011)

Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum sonatur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Novembre 2011)

Rien de spécial à ajouter...

Mais je voulais que celà soit noté içi

:rose:


----------



## GroDan (18 Novembre 2011)

"Attends ! Ferme voir un peu ta gueule............ah, ouais, c'est mieux, là !"


----------



## akegata (22 Novembre 2011)

celui qui passe son temps à nettoyer son ecran pour enlever les taches ferait mieux de nettoyer ces lunettes


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Novembre 2011)

Même le chêne doit se souvenir qu'il a été un gland


----------



## GroDan (22 Novembre 2011)

Quand on a des certitudes, il n'y a plus besoin de prendre la peine de réfléchir.


----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2011)

Votre banquier, vous sondera tôt ou tard.


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2011)

si tu n'as rien, partage-le quand même

proverbe serbe


----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2011)

Si tu veux voir un miracle, va à Zagreb voir la multiplication des buts miraculeux.
Zagreb-Lyon (1-7)


----------



## thunderheart (9 Décembre 2011)

Si tu ne veux pas voir un miracle, va de ce pas à ton travail


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Votre banquier, vous sondera tôt ou tard.



 Et votre urologue aussi


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Décembre 2011)

Petits pois, grosses fèves


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2011)

Moins la nuit est longue, plus le sommeil est court...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2011)

Et plus tu pédales moins fort, mois tu avances plus vite ?


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et plus tu pédales moins fort, mois tu avances plus vite ?



Mois des cyclistes asthéniques, le mois le plus lent ? 
 traduction depuis "gKatarn", dans le texte.


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2011)

Je crois que je ne sais pas, disait l'agnostique.
Je sais que je ne crois pas, disait l'athée.
Croâ, crôa, disent bruyamment les croyants de tous bords.
  :sick:
(J'espère ne pas être hors charte :rose: )


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2011)

Toujours en avance sur son temps, Apple met fin à MobileMe avec 6 mois d'avance sur le calendrier Maya


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2011)

Partir c'est crever un pneu.

Richard Virenque


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

2011 c'était mieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Janvier 2012)

2012 : c'est mieux pour faire des jeux de mots !
Avec des rimes en "ouzes".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2012)

2012, année de la partouze.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci.


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

2012, c'est la loose, toujours pas de boules rouges.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> 2012, année de la partouze.


 
et en 2013 la rime avec b. "aise" sera idéale


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2012)

Si j'avais connu Jeanne d'Arc, on l'aurait pas appelé longtemps la Pucelle.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Si j'avais connu Jeanne d'Arc, on l'aurait pas appelé longtemps la Pucelle.



Ouais, c'est con t'es né trop tôt :rateau:


----------



## subsole (23 Janvier 2012)

J'aime les lundis !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2012)

Rapport avec les raviolis ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Janvier 2012)

Pour gKatarn, il faudrait créer une nouvelle catégorie : les boulets blancs !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2012)

ou blanc boulet ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

et blanc bonnet ...


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2012)

Voir la pièce jointe 86042


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2012)

B.
O.
2 N.
E.
T.
C.

Mon goût à moi, c'est bonnet C,
oui, tu l'as deviné !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:
			
		

>


'tain elle a pris du poids Toumaï 

edit : Ah ben ouais, mais si on édite la photo, c'est moins drôle aussi


----------



## ergu (24 Janvier 2012)

xond' va falloir changer de lunettes - la dame ne fait pas du bonnet C.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Janvier 2012)

Ca ne sert à rien de pester des heures contre l'obscurité alors qu'il suffit d'allumer une bougie !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

C'est vrai, juste que la dame ne correspondait pas à la demande

Voila ergu


----------



## thunderheart (24 Janvier 2012)

On a oublié ça :love:
Voir la pièce jointe 86052


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

Ah oui, et lui alors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2012)

Si j'avais été Pol Pot, j'aurais préféré me prénommer Jack !:rateau:


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Janvier 2012)

Quand je pense à ma femme, je plains son mari


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2012)

Le pire cadeau qu'on puisse faire à un mec qui vous a pris votre femme c'est de la lui laisser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Janvier 2012)

"L'Enfer c'est les Autres"
Pourtant, dès fois, la femme des Autres... :love::love::love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2012)

"Si je n'étais pas aussi con, je me serai abstenu de poster ici !"...:rateau:


----------



## Madalvée (26 Janvier 2012)

"Il n'est pas grave de suivre sa pente, pourvu que ce soit en montant" André Gide.


----------



## Xman (26 Janvier 2012)

On est plus près du coeur quand la poitrine est plate. (Louis Bouilhet)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Tout ce qui nest pas excellent ne doit pas être mangé.


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

Il faut être con pour arrêter de lêtre !


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Janvier 2012)

Le dictionnaire de citations est le parachute des cerveaux lents
( :rateau: )
Mon avis que je partage, comme de bien entendu, est que l'on ne devrait pas copier mais créer, soit à partir de son simple esprit, soit en déformant ou fortuitant les pensées et dires d'autres, comme ce fut le cas à l'origine de cette conversation.


----------



## Xman (26 Janvier 2012)

La condescendance s'arrête à quel étage ?

:rateau: :rateau:
Bis


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Au dernier étage, tout le monde descend


----------



## ergu (26 Janvier 2012)

Les politiques en aphorismes et pensées courtes,
Les financiers en affairisme et vision courte,
Et moi ? Et moi ? Et moi ?


----------



## Xman (26 Janvier 2012)

Quand on se réveille la tête dans le cul....on voit rien!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Tête en l'air, y voit rien ...


----------



## ziommm (26 Janvier 2012)

Rien à voir, circulez...


----------



## 'chon (30 Janvier 2012)

:love:
​ 




​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

être incontinent c'est pas un monde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2012)

No Woman, No Cry ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2012)

/mode PL :

Loin du kebab, loin du coeur


----------



## sined_marlouf (31 Janvier 2012)

À force de ne pas y penser le matin en se rasant, le nain finit par attraper la barbe...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2012)

gKatarn ressort en 3D...

C'est pas tirer sur l'ambulance ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2012)

Imagine une poche pleine. En 3D.




Finalement, non :sick:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2012)

"je suis bien d'accord avec toi !"

eh ben, jamais je pensais à avoir LUI écrire cette phrase !


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2012)

A la chandeleur, mets tes crêpes à l'heure


----------



## 'chon (2 Février 2012)

A la Chandler invite tes Friends!

pourquoi pas.. 

(ça vient de moi et pourtant personne n'est entré dans ce corps.. donc..hein.. :sleep: bon)


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2012)

La pelouse, il faut faire fumer.


----------



## Xman (3 Février 2012)

Si tu marches en arrière, tu vois à chaque pas que tu n'avances pas


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2012)

Le présent n'est rien d'autre qu'un futur déjà has-been


----------



## patlek (3 Février 2012)

L' avenir, c' est du futur passé.


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2012)

Quand on se retourne on voit rarement ce qu'on voyait devant soi.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2012)

Pierre Dac, sors de ces corps pompeurs  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2012)

La personne qui a inventé la minijupe avait-elle des idées courtes ?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Dans le milieu aéronautique, on emploiera la formule "nous avions convenu" plutôt que "nous étions convenus"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2012)

Rinafoutt de celui qui me demande de "prendre mes distances" ... par le fait même, il garde les siennes !


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2012)

Aphorisme :
Quand un commentateur sportif n'a rien à dire, il sort une statistique.

(et va les chercher loin : stats sur  l'évolution de la masse graisseuse de je ne sais plus quel joueur cet après-midi pendant France-Italie  )

Pensée courte en conséquence : 
Ta gueule !


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Aphorismes et pensées courtes on a dit 
Sinon je vais faire une dissert' :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rinafoutt de celui qui me demande de "prendre mes distances" ... par le fait même, il garde les siennes !



"Prenez vos distances pour devenir plus proches"

C'était le nouveau slogan pub alakon de kilometre.com, premier fournisseur de distances à prendre sur internet.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> "Prenez vos distances pour devenir plus proches"
> 
> C'était le nouveau slogan pub alakon de kilometre.com, premier fournisseur de distances à prendre sur internet.



Ici on ne disserte pas sur les aphorismes et pensées courtes, on invente, d'accord ?
Par exemple une pensée courte:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> d'accord ?



non


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Quand la panse est courte, l'aphorisme est long


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2012)

Tu voulais certainement dire quand la panse est courte, l'affreux Rhymes* jacte en vain&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> L' avenir, c' est du futur passé.



Un coup de fer sur le passé et le passé est repassé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Février 2012)

les Finlandais n'ont ils aucun point commun avec les Grolandais ?


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Février 2012)

Reportage:
Enfin, Untel "isolé entre quatre défenseurs" marque le but.


----------



## r e m y (5 Février 2012)

Le carême c'est un peu le début de la faim!


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Février 2012)

Le rouge-gorge a le cul blanc.
Et je le prouve:
Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2012)

Ah ouais c'est dingue










Non, mais, c'est dingue, hein ?

Hein ?

C'est dingue non ?


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2012)

Les pensées les plus courtes, sont toujours les plus courtes. :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2012)

Non, mais dites, vous trouvez pas ça dingue ?



Hein?


Mais siiiii le coup du rouge gorge...


C'est diiiiiiingue, non ?


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2012)

"en bref" comme disait Pépin...




(c' est de la récup, là)


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Février 2012)

Qui gobe une noix de coco fait confiance à son anus.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Qui pète les plombs doit avoir mal au c..



Pas besoin de noix de coco


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais dites, vous trouvez pas ça dingue ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, ça me troue le cul.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Février 2012)

Comment peut-on vivre aussi longtemps sans cul troué 

On n'est pas là pour commenter mais pour soumettre des "aphorismes et pensées courtes", qu'ils plaisent ou non 
Que celui qui n'a jamais péché me jette la première bière


----------



## ziommm (6 Février 2012)

Un pêcheur sobre, on aura tout vu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2012)

Pour supporter un monde d'imbéciles, mieux vaut être con qu'intelligent.


----------



## sined_marlouf (7 Février 2012)

Jla pige pas !


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Février 2012)

Tempora mutantur et nos mutamur in illis


----------



## tatouille (8 Février 2012)

alea ejuculea in sa face


----------



## thunderheart (8 Février 2012)

Et Péri colle au zoo c'porc Jerzy (merci à Marcel Gotlib)


----------



## ergu (8 Février 2012)

Front de gauche, cul de droite.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Février 2012)

hommes/femme politique = être humain à forte capacité aphorique et en pensées courtes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2012)

Quand je pense que Roméo n'a jamais baisé Juliette, le con.


_Je précise qu'elle n'est pas de moi._


----------



## Jose Culot (8 Février 2012)

C'est facile.!    Il a des idées de gauche avec un portefeuille de droite.


----------



## PER180H (8 Février 2012)

```
IF vent_du_sud THEN pisse_au_nord
```


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Février 2012)

L'élite est adroite et le peuple est gauche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Février 2012)

l'hiver c'est bien, mais c'est mieux à la montagne.


----------



## thunderheart (10 Février 2012)

Le week-end c'est chouette, surtout à partir du vendredi.


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2012)

L'apho a le risme dans la peau
(de très mauvais goût, je sais :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

l'Afro, à le rythme dans la peau ...
(pas mieux) :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Février 2012)

Ah, tu as compris  :rateau:
Merci d'avoir fait la traduction français-suisse 
(a sans accent grave par chez nous, ou bien)


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2012)

Sans accent grave, point de mauvaises nouvelles&#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2012)

Le sexologue qui a dit : "En avoir une "grosse" ou une "petite" n'a aucune espèce d'importance" ... ... ben il ne devait pas en avoir une "petite" !

Arf !:love:


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Février 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le sexologue qui a dit : "En avoir une "grosse" ou une "petite" n'a aucune espèce d'importance" ... ... ben il ne devait pas en avoir une "petite" !
> 
> Arf !:love:


Et son épouse a dit..."Parler de la beauté intérieure c'est bien...mais avant, prenez la peine de visiter.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Parler de la beauté intérieure c'est bien...mais avant, prenez la peine de visiter.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

La nympho risque et tance la yourte.

Ou pire :

La nympho risque la transe "yahourt"

(ouaips je sais c'est naze... :rateau: et la seconde est limite dégueu... )


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Février 2012)

(sur le thème "C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron", je précise pour notre ami nasuodnax )

C'est en Syrie qu'on devient si rien

(Hélas)


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2012)

Plus t'es moche jeune, plus tu vieillis bien.


----------



## Romuald (11 Février 2012)

Ce que Gainsbourg traduisait en : une jolie fille devient une vieille peau, un homme moche devient une gueule


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2012)

Chambre froide, fille chaude.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Février 2012)

J'ai longtemps cru que j'étais intelligent, jusqu'à ce que j'aie assez d'intelligence pour me rendre compte que je ne l'étais pas.
:hosto:


----------



## thunderheart (13 Février 2012)

Avançant dans le couloir, je tombais nez à nez sur une affichette scotchée sur la porte en verre disant "Fermer la porte derrière vous". Je me retournais, point de porte...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont connu le 13 (dérangements téléphoniques) :

Quand on appelle les dérangements, faut-il s'excuser de déranger ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Février 2012)

Le matin c'est trop dur


----------



## ergu (14 Février 2012)

La droite acceptera le mariage homosexuel quand il sera entre une lesbienne et un gay.


----------



## patlek (14 Février 2012)

Un certain Romuald, sur n fil a dit ne pas aimer les bouffeurs de curés... Il a tort!
La saucisse de curé, c' est excellent!
le paté d' imam, exquis!
le gigot de rabin, un délice!

Faut pas etre difficile, faut manger de tout!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2012)

Si tu ne comprends pas, évite de réfléchir, ça t'évitera de comprendre que tu comprends pas. :style:


----------



## tatouille (15 Février 2012)

que des conneries


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de très petite taille qui écrit sur des forums est un imposteur.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Alors qu'une personne de petite taille qui serait président de la République serait un impuissant.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Un homme de petite taille, pas très malin et affligé de problèmes gastriques est un incompétent.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de très petite taille qui a très mal aux dents et qui attend chez son dentiste est un impatient.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille sachant manier le subjonctif est un imparfait du subjonctif.


----------



## gmaa (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille *ne* sachant manier le subjonctif est un imparfait du subjonctif.


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de très petite taille qui change d'avis sans cesse est un invariable.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Une personne de petite taille *ne* sachant manier le subjonctif est un imparfait du subjonctif.



Ben non, justement - parce que :
UN - tu tues le jeu de mot entre un imparfait et un nain parfait
DEUX - la négation en français, c'est "ne... pas" ce n'est pas "ne" tout seul.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille sachant manier la politesse est un incorrect.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille qui vend son corps et que ses parents ont prénomé "Rescible" (ouais...) est un imputrescible.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille qui envoie des messages sur un forum est un nain posteur.


----------



## gmaa (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ben non, justement - parce que :
> UN - tu tues le jeu de mot entre un imparfait et un nain parfait
> DEUX - la négation en français, c'est "ne... pas" ce n'est pas "ne" tout seul.



UN d'acccord...
DEUX  pas d'accord, "pas" n'est pas indispensable... 

Mais bon on ne va pas ergoter...

Le mot m'est venu sans l'avoir rapproché du pseudo...


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille qui mange du bois, est né d'une mère  péruvienne et d'un père de l'est et aime jouer au football pour piquer  virilement le ballon à ses adversaires est un intermitent du spectacle.












(nain termite Andes-Ouzbeck tacle)


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille qui vient à une soirée sans être invité est un intrus.


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2012)

Une personne aux multiples pseudos au grand nez qui fait des vannes capillotractées est forcément qq'un qui s'ennuie pendant une confcall de task-force ouine-ouine.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Une personne aux multiples pseudos au grand nez qui fait des vannes capillotractées est forcément qq'un qui s'ennuie pendant une confcall de task-force ouine-ouine.



Ou une personne avec un apendice nasal plein de caractère et de promesses de taille qui regarde une extraction qui tourne depuis trois plombes sur une machine poussive (c'est forcément la machine, ça ne PEUT pas être mal codé)

Mais je ne vois pas du tout de qui tu veux parler.


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

Je vois,:mouais: c' est le moment papouilles entre vieux, je vous laisse faire vos saletés.


----------



## patlek (15 Février 2012)

J' ai été une personne de petite taille.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai été une personne de petite taille.



Laquelle ?


----------



## patlek (15 Février 2012)

Celle que tu pousses dans une poussette.


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2012)

Une personne de petite taille est un nain.
Point.

A la rigueur une naine.
Barre


----------



## patlek (15 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Une personne de petite taille est un nain.
> Point.
> 
> A la rigueur une naine.
> Barre


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2012)

Jeux des Nains, mon invincible ergu


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Février 2012)

non mais franchement...


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> non mais franchement...



jeux de nain jeux de vilaine


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Février 2012)

C'est nain porte quoi ici ...


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est nain porte quoi ici ...



Oui, mais qu'est-ce qu'il porte ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, mais qu'est-ce qu'il porte ?



Aucune importance pour relancer, non ?


----------



## ergu (20 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> un nain.



Roger ?


----------



## Jose Culot (20 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, mais qu'est-ce qu'il porte ?


Des caleçons longs.


----------



## tatouille (20 Février 2012)

ha non il faut choisir entre le porté de nain ou prendre la porte


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Février 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> ha non il faut choisir entre le porté de nain ou prendre la porte



Pour la mettre où ? La porte.


----------



## tatouille (21 Février 2012)

a la porté de ton nainttention :rateau:


----------



## thunderheart (21 Février 2012)

Aïe Cul :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2012)

le plus pénible avec les pensées courtes, c'est qu'on n'a jamais le vase adapté

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

un aphorisme c'est un truc que même le nom on ne le comprend pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------

Pour un bon navarin, l'important c'est l'agneau. 
Quand on n'a que du poulet, il faut se contenter d'un Navarro


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2012)

un SMS est une pensée courte de 140 caractères maximum.


----------



## tatouille (22 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> un SMS est une pensée courte de 140 caractères maximum.



tu veux dire un tweet comme une petite chatte porte bonheur  :love: c'est mauvais mais bon :rateau: mais merde un peu d'imagination bordel de merde de chatte


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2012)

Le capitalisme ce n'est pas que l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme. Parfois c'est l'inverse.


----------



## r e m y (23 Février 2012)

ah non! l'inverse c'est le communisme...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------

une petite spéciale MacG...

Quelqu'un qui réclame le retour de boules rouges, ne comprendra jamais l'interêt d'adopter Mountain Lion


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2012)

Quand un schtroumpf se cogne il se fait un bleu.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2012)

Ne confondez pas infographiste avec un gros fasciste.


----------



## ziommm (24 Février 2012)

Infographiste...

...invraisemblable.


----------



## thunderheart (24 Février 2012)

Monte Lao Tseu, tu verras mon maître


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Monte Lao Tseu, tu verras mon maître



pas mieux, tout est dans le besoin de naître


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Février 2012)

Naître ou pas naître telle est la conception


----------



## tatouille (25 Février 2012)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Naître ou pas naître telle est la conception



a jeter la pierre tu ne recoltes que Jean-pierre


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2012)

&#8206;"La virginité ... c'est comme une mouche sur le dos d'une vache : un coup de queue. Et oupps !!! Tout disparaît".


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Février 2012)

Quand on a la pensée courte, les aphorismes rament


----------



## jogary (26 Février 2012)

La différence _n'est pas un frein_ *à la performance !*


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2012)

Qui se couche avec le cul qui gratte, se lève avec le doigt qui pue ... :sleep:


----------



## jogary (26 Février 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Qui se couche avec le cul qui gratte, se lève avec le doigt qui pue ... :sleep:


  Coluche ! Yessss !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2012)

Coluche, Le Luron, Desproges...

Pourquoi vous êtes parti si tôt ?

Il y a tant à dire...tant à rire...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Coluche, Le Luron, Desproges...
> 
> Pourquoi vous êtes parti si tôt ?
> 
> Il y a tant à dire...tant à rire...



ils sont surtout partis à temps. Ils seraient censurés en permanence


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2012)

Surtout en ce moment, avec la permanence de partis ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Février 2012)

allons allons : "Aux Armes ! Etc !" 

*air connu*


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2012)

C'est bientôt le printemps, mais n'en profitez pas pour confondre 'biner les topinambours' et 'piner les tantines au bourg'


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mars 2012)

Romuald est visiblement la cause de cette pub pour les Cougars...


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2012)

Tu vas pas nous en faire un fromage ?!


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> Monte Lao Tseu, tu verras mon maître


Elle est belle, celle-là !


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2012)

" Le mois de l'année où les politiciens disent le moins de conneries est le mois de Février, car il n'y a que 28 jours" - Coluche


----------



## Madalvée (9 Mars 2012)

Qui s'endort avec le cul qui gratte se lève avec le doigt qui pue.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2012)

*Doublon*


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Qui s'endort avec le cul qui gratte se lève avec le doigt qui pue.


Quand on n'a pas d'idées, heureusement qu'il y a les blagues Carambar.


----------



## ergu (9 Mars 2012)

Alors quand on s'endort avec un carambar dans l'cul...


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Alors quand on s'endort avec un carambar dans l'cul...



On se réveille avec les fesses qui collent....







Amis de la poésie, bonsoir.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2012)

Résumons :

Qui se réveille avec les fesses qui collent a une vie exaltante.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Alors quand on s'endort avec un carambar dans l'cul...



Ouais
Ou la taupe qui fouisse...


----------



## ergu (9 Mars 2012)

"Mistral Gagnant" prend soudain une autre dimension, je trouve.


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> "Mistral Gagnant" prend soudain une autre dimension, je trouve.



Et si on s'endort avec un Mistral Gagnant dans le cul, on fait des bulles ? :mouais:


----------



## ergu (9 Mars 2012)

Le tout est que tout ça ne reste pas mal lavé.
Et la boucle est bouclée.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Mars 2012)

Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas venu..


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2012)

"Faut arrêter ces conneries de nord et de sud ! Une fois pour toutes, le nord, suivant comment on est tourné, ça change tout !" Perceval - Kaamelott


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Mars 2012)

Ce fil est dédié à la mémoire de Jean-Michel Padchute


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

lepen c'est satan


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Mars 2012)

Satan bouche un coin.


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

non satan le beat


----------



## ergu (12 Mars 2012)

La vie est un compromis avec le néant.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2012)

compromis, chose due.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> La vie est un compromis avec le néant.



De toutes façons nous sommes tous des cons, promis au néant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Mars 2012)

je ne suis pas cons, ce sont les autres qui me voient comme tel.


----------



## Jose Culot (12 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> compromis, chose due.


Fiancailles 
OK  Je sors....


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2012)

Quand je drague, j' arrive a obtenir le non de toutes les nanas.


----------



## jp.pilet (12 Mars 2012)

Le rugby des français : A l'eau de Rose !


----------



## meskh (12 Mars 2012)

L'amour est un papillon : il se pose aussi bien sur une bouse de vache que sur une rose.


----------



## ergu (12 Mars 2012)

Mais s'il commence par la bouse, il va faire des traces sur la rose.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Mars 2012)

Une rose qui sent la bouse ? :sick:


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Mars 2012)

Une jolie vache déguisée en fleur....


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2012)

L'apple remote est aux macusers ce que le sabre laser est aux jedi

(je conseille la lecture de l'ensemble du fil)


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2012)

rizoto® est un rigolo :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

Le Matin, c'est trop tôt


----------



## thunderheart (13 Mars 2012)

Le soir, c'est trop tard.


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Et entre les deux, c'est trop serré.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2012)

quand c'est serré, y a qu'à huiler.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

mieux vaut huiler avant que cela ne serre ! 

amis du piston, je vous salue


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

Vous salissez tout !


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Salir, c'est comme nettoyer - mais à l'envers.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mars 2012)

reyotten


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Salir à l'envers, ça fait rilas.

_Rilas, don't do it
when you want to come
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Salir à l'envers, ça fait rilas.
> 
> _Rilas, don't do it
> when you want to come
> _



Alors ceci soulève une question.
Ne le fais pas, ok, on est d'accord, mais ne fais pas quoi ? Et surtout ne fais pas quoi quand tu veux venir. Mais où ?


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors ceci soulève une question.
> Ne le fais pas, ok, on est d'accord, mais ne fais pas quoi ? Et surtout ne fais pas quoi quand tu veux venir. Mais où ?



Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais compris les paroles de cette chanson, j'étais jeune- il y avait un clip avec des moustachus habillés de cuir noir dans des cages qui finissaient par s'uriner dessus et je n'ai plus trop cherché à savoir de quoi ça parlait...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2012)

don't cum when you come

non ? 

amis de la poésie, je vous salue


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2012)

Laval n'est pas à sens unique.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mars 2012)

(Un des premiers Spirou était avec le radar. Et Marcel Amont, bleu, bleu, bleu&#8230
Je me demande si dans les BD d'Astérix il y en a eu un qui se serait appelé Granmaximum; sinon je dépose un ©®&#8482;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mars 2012)

Que va voter Montcuq cette année pendant les élections ?



http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26dy3_le-petit-rapporteur-montcuq_fun


----------



## thunderheart (14 Mars 2012)

Aphorismes et paillettes... tout le monde se demande si finalement CloClo n'était pas une personne sympathique


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

Moi, quand CloClo est mort, j'ai repris 2 fois des pâtes !


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2012)

Cloclo est mort ! :affraid:
Mais, qui est Cloclo ............ ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Mais, qui est Cloclo ............ ? :mouais:



et la recherche bordel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2012)

Les revenants gagnent-ils un revenu ?

Et le revenant d'un vieux cheval de retour ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2012)

Tiens, si je me désabonnais de ce fil ?


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mars 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, si je me désabonnais de ce fil ?



Macte animo ! generose puer, sic itur ad astra


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

Brups...


----------



## da capo (14 Mars 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Brups...



les rots les plus courts ne sont pas les moins bruyants.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

et pour les pets ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2012)

c'est un peu différent car l'odorat influe aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Mars 2012)

merci !

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2012)

Pourquoi les nioubs utilisent toujours AppDelete ? :mouais:


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2012)

Chacun voit midi à sa porte, mais personne minuit à sa fenêtre


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2012)

Dites :
'J'aime bien les cousins de ma femme qui habitent sur l'île de Gotland'


Ne dites pas: 
'J'aime bien les parents de la Baltique'


----------



## GroDan (20 Mars 2012)

Lorsque tu te cognes la tête sur une cruche vide, le son que tu entends n'est peut-être pas celui de la cruche.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2012)

Le dernier dimanche de mars les trains de nuit arrivent avec une heure de retard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mars 2012)

Promo jusqu'au 31/3 :

Si vous commandez du halal sur internet avant le 31/3, les frais de porc vous sont offerts !


----------



## g.robinson (30 Mars 2012)

c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les f'nêtres ici

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> La connerie,c'est le repos de l'intelligence.
> 
> S GAINSBOURG si je me rappel bien...



La connerie, c'est la décontraction de l'intelligence


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2012)

Et si ça va vite, c'est pas grave ....


----------



## thunderheart (30 Mars 2012)

Les arbres se plaignent de ne pas avoir été consultés pour l'effeuillage


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2012)

C'est chiant d'aller tous les jours à la plage.


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

" Chaque bien que tu détiens est un soucis qui te retiens ... "


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Avril 2012)

Ici l'on chauffe... et ce n'est pas parce que la porte d'entrée reste ouverte, qu'il fait meilleur dehors.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2012)

Vive qui m'abandonne ... il me rend à moi-même !


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Avril 2012)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Ici l'on chauffe... et ce n'est pas parce que la porte d'entrée reste ouverte, qu'il fait meilleur dehors.



On a dit pas de Pierre Dac, surtout si c'est pour mal citer.
D'ailleurs je ne sais plus si c'est de lui tant cette blague a été prise et reprise.

Comme il faut en faire un (aphorisme) ou une (pensée courte) je dirai donc:
Culot n'en manque pas 
(ce qui a déjà dû être ton boulet :rose


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Avril 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> D'ailleurs je ne sais plus si c'est de lui tant cette blague a été prise et reprise.


Si j'ai bonne mémoire je dois l'avoir déjà postée ;à l'époque;  sur "La blague du lundi".
Je ne me souviens pas si ça t'a chipoté ou pas.
Et accessoirement ........


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2012)

L'aphorisme est le tweet du vieux qui s'la pète!


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2012)

Da, da, da,
Du liebst mich nicht
Ich lieb dich nicht...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2012)

mué...
c'est pas faux...


----------



## da capo (6 Avril 2012)

Certains envahissent la Pologne.
Certains envahissent les forums.

Mais forums ou Pologne, il y a toujours un bruit de bot

_special thanks to vova_


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2012)

La Pologne est le 51e état américain


----------



## subsole (7 Avril 2012)

Si tu te sens nul, incompris et/ou suicidaire, assure-toi d'abord que tu n'es pas entouré d'imbéciles.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2012)

Pour vivre heureux mieux vaut ne rien savoir&#8230;


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas où l'on va mais on y va


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2012)

Ce qui est embêtant avec l'ennui c'est qu'on s'y emmerde.


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2012)

Dire que l'on s'ennuie ne revient pas à se trouver une occupation ?


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2012)

Ce qui m'ennuie là-dedans, c'est que ça me fasse chier...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------




			
				Cioran a dit:
			
		

> Pour ne pas s'ennuyer, il faut être saint, ou imbécile ...


in _Le Crépuscule des pensées_


----------



## thunderheart (9 Avril 2012)

La nuit, toutes les chattes sont ... ?


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> La nuit, toutes les chattes sont ... ?



mouillés ?


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2012)

Boire du café empêche de dormir. Par contre, dormir empêche de boire du café.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Avril 2012)

"Cougar Rencontre" n'est pas le nom du prochain OS d'Apple.


----------



## GroDan (10 Avril 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> La nuit, toutes les chattes sont ... ?



plates ?


----------



## ziommm (11 Avril 2012)

C'est dur le matin.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Avril 2012)

Il y a trois types de mathématiciens : ceux qui savent compter, et ceux qui ne savent pas.


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> La nuit, toutes les chattes sont ... ?


Prises, bien sur.


----------



## meskh (11 Avril 2012)

thunderheart a dit:


> La nuit, toutes les chattes sont ... ?



Pleines ?


----------



## jesopog (11 Avril 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Dire que l'on s'ennuie ne revient pas à se trouver une occupation ?



Quand on dit « semmerder à cent sous de lheure », on ne compte pas les charges patronales.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2012)

Ne pas confondre Issey Miyake avec Yessai Dmeniker !


----------



## tatouille (12 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ne pas confondre Issey Miyake avec Yessai Dmeniker !



Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Avril 2012)

Les stupre-fessiants sont des drogues prises par suppositoire.


----------



## thunderheart (13 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les stupre-fessiants sont des drogues prises par suppositoire.



Pas mieux 
Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Toum'aï


----------



## zewolf92 (13 Avril 2012)

c'est en coupant du bois que Leonard de Vinci


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2012)

Je devais être en CE2 la dernière fois que je l'ai entendue celle-là...


----------



## zewolf92 (13 Avril 2012)

Bah, syrien du tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2012)

Ah ouais.
Quand même.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Avril 2012)




----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2012)

zewolf92 a dit:


> c'est en coupant du bois que Leonard de Vinci



C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron, certes.

Donc, c'est en se mouchant qu'on devient moucheron


----------



## mistik (13 Avril 2012)

D'aucuns font des blagues à deux sous tout en en gagnant énormément.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2012)

D'aucuns gagneraient énormément en ne faisant pas des blagues à deux sous.


----------



## meskh (13 Avril 2012)

Notre passé est sinistre, notre présent est invivable, heureusement que nous navons pas davenir.


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2012)

jean roucas a fait des emules pour marque et mémoire à sa postérité


----------



## 'chon (14 Avril 2012)

_

Narta!_

​


----------



## zewolf92 (14 Avril 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron, certes.
> 
> Donc, c'est en se mouchant qu'on devient moucheron



Et comme on dit chez Areva, c'est en s'astiquant que l'on devient lavergeon ...


Bon là ok j'avoue..


----------



## mistik (14 Avril 2012)

Qui vivra verra et qui aura vu aura vécu


----------



## thunderheart (16 Avril 2012)

L'homme qu'a vu l'homme qu'a vu l'ours...


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Avril 2012)

Un cerveau, des cervelles


----------



## g.robinson (16 Avril 2012)

Une bicyclette, des vélos


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2012)

un rêve, des espoirs


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Avril 2012)

Le Bot, il sert à rien !


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2012)

En matière d'aphorismes, Nadine Morano n'a rien à nous envier....


----------



## meskh (16 Avril 2012)

"Il est plus facile de jouer au mikado avec des spaghettis crus qu'avec des spaghettis cuits." 
Le Chat - P.Geluck


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Je me demande si les chinois qui font du tourisme à Paris savent qu'ils achètent des souvenirs fabriqués chez eux.


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Avril 2012)

Il y avait bien des Français qui achetaient à Tahiti des souvenirs fabriqués en Belgique.


----------



## meskh (23 Avril 2012)

43' 17'' 25'''... Ma femme ne cesse de s'améliorer au triathlon, lessive - vaisselle - repassage.


----------



## mistik (23 Avril 2012)

Trollez, trollez, trollez ... il en restera toujours quelque chose !


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Avril 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Trollez, trollez, trollez ...



Bus !


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2012)

Bon film d' horreur a la téloche: Jean-marie's baby".


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2012)

Si un homme ouvre la portière de sa voiture à sa femme, c'est que l'une des deux est neuve.


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Bon film d' horreur a la téloche: Jean-marie's baby".


Trop flippant ! Je retourne sur les Saw....


----------



## mistik (25 Avril 2012)

Une bonne tisane le soir rend le sommeil plus léger.


----------



## meskh (25 Avril 2012)

Dieu a tout créé. Dieu a créé le racisme. Mais Dieu a aussi créé l&#8217;antiracisme. Avec tout le respect que je lui dois, Dieu est un sacré fouteur de merde.


----------



## tatouille (25 Avril 2012)

free wills don't make you smart


----------



## Le docteur (25 Avril 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Une bonne tisane le soir rend le sommeil plus léger.



Effectivement : tu passe la moitié de la nuit à aller pisser ...


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Effectivement : tu passe la moitié de la nuit à aller pisser ...


La tisane permet au système urinaire de fonctionner parfaitement tant de jour que de nuit et de permettre de dormir une partie de la nuit l'autre moitié de la nuit permettant de se souvenir que le soir venu il faudra boire la tisane à jet continu.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2012)

Le CAC 40, le cac A sort... Il sait pas s'qui veut !


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2012)

Celle-là, je l'avais déjà vue chez les Fatals Picards 


> Un jour le caca sort
> Un jour le CAC40
> _Sauvons Vivendi_



Allez, je ne résiste pas 


> Toi qui a un travail
> Oh pense à ceux qui n'en ont pas !
> Nous on a que la spéculation pour boucler les fins de mois
> (Et c'est pas facile, hein des fois!)
> _la même_



Allez !


----------



## tatouille (27 Avril 2012)

moralité: dis donc jeune fille ne voudrais tu point ma dague dans ton CAC? ok c'est NAZE D'ACc!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2012)

Un jour, je me suis payé un pain dans la gueule par une cambodgienne ... j'avais compris qu'elle me disait : Ankgor !... Ankgor ! alors qu'elle me donnait son origine....

ps : mwouais ...


----------



## mistik (28 Avril 2012)

On ne se nage jamais deux fois dans le même fleuve, mais de flotter dans l'eau cela évite de couler sans pour autant devoir nager le papillon.


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2012)

Ca commence comme du Héraclite, mais la suite, j'ai pas compris...


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2012)

C'est grave Docteur ?!


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2012)

Il faut toujours chercher à aiguiser son sens de l'humour.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2012)

Je n'avais jamais compris pourquoi mon boucher avait un PC aussi énorme..
J'ai compris lorsqu'il m'a dit qu'il avait 8 Gigots de RAM...:rateau:

ps : re-mwouais...


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2012)

Dieu me pardonne :rose:  moi je ne lui pardonnerai jamais :hein:


----------



## mistik (29 Avril 2012)

Chaque fois que j'entends les cloches à Pâques je sais que Jésus crie et Marie pleure.


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Avril 2012)

Autant lhiver éclate, que lhétéroclite.


----------



## tatouille (30 Avril 2012)

c'est completement con ce que tu dis


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Avril 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est completement con ce que tu dis





Oui c'était dans un spectacle d'Eric et Ramzy ... Je peux faire pire 

"Il y a deux monuments visible depuis l'espace : la muraille de Chine et ma b*te."


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2012)

J'ai parlé avec un type qui est modo sur un forum Windows, il a écrit 13700 messages et il a fait "tilt".

^^


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mai 2012)

Avec les vieux, tout s'arrange toujours. 

Il suffit d'être patient.


----------



## mistik (1 Mai 2012)

A chaque jour suffit sa peine (&#19968;&#22825;&#30340;&#38590;&#22788;&#19968;&#22825;&#24403;&#23601;&#22815;&#20102;)


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2012)

Je t' aime plus que demain, et moins qu' hier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2012)

Je ne savais pas que Mike Brant était belge jusqu'au jour où j'ai découvert sa chanson : "Leffe moi t'aimer toute une nuiiiiit" ....


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que Mike Brant était belge jusqu'au jour où j'ai découvert sa chanson : "Leffe moi t'aimer toute une nuiiiiit" ....



Ça c'est après qu'il se soit rétamé les ratiches sur le pavé


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

--> Vous êtes plus capable que vous ne le croyez.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Mai 2012)

Fin du débat à caractère votatif : c'était vraiment très intéressant !

:rateau:


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Ils étaient très chiants dans le débat votatif à caractère incitatif pour électeurs indécis. :sleep:


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2012)

La France se couchera avec la gueule de bois le soir du 6 Mai, reste à savoir si nous boirons pour oublier ou pour fêter. :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2012)

Il n'y aura rien à fêter... Echapper à ce que nous subissons depuis cinq ans à la rigueur.
Mais les soc' dém' vont recommencer à arroser les patrons de défiscalisations diverses et variées pour "relancer la croissance". Un coup ils s'habituent à ne plus être imposé, un coup ils encaissent carrément des aides. Sortir de cette toupie furieuse, ça va pas être coton...


----------



## subsole (3 Mai 2012)

Ça y est, j'ai vomi.


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Tu dois te sentir mieux alors !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2012)

Fallait que ça sorte...


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

Ne regarde pas avec envie celui qui marche au-dessus de toi ...


----------



## meskh (3 Mai 2012)

« L'intelligence, c'est comme les parachutes, quand on n'en a pas, on s'écrase.  »
Pierre Desproges


----------



## mistik (3 Mai 2012)

... Ni avec pitié celui qui marche en-dessous ...


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Ne regarde pas avec envie celui qui marche au-dessus de toi ...


Sinon, comme Thalès tu vas te coller dans le premier trou qui passe et une bonniche se foutra de ta gueule...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------




mistik a dit:


> ... Ni avec pitié celui qui marche en-dessous ...


Mais contente-toi de lui marcher dessus ...


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2012)

le docteur est bien fou, foutre de couille communiste


----------



## thunderheart (4 Mai 2012)

Tell est pris, pomme s'en dédie


----------



## Madalvée (4 Mai 2012)

Je regarderais bien la soirée Dalida sur France 3 ce soir, mais j'ai peur que ce soit sans son.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je regarderais bien la soirée Dalida sur France 3 ce soir, mais j'ai peur que ce soit sans son.


Arffff ! Finement trouvé !


----------



## mistik (4 Mai 2012)

... Mais avance toi-même courageusement à chaque moment là où tu es.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2012)

Sourd rencontrerait sourde pour trouver terrain d'entente.


----------



## mistik (5 Mai 2012)

JH aveugle cherche JF aveugle pour éclaircir sa vie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2012)

Échangerais voiture de sport endommagée contre chaise roulante en bon état.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2012)

Cause fausse alerte, vends cercueil en ébène, jamais servi.


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2012)

Vous êtes plus capable que vous ne le croyez ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (7 Mai 2012)

Dimanche 06 Mai 2012, France = R.A.S


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2012)

Dimanche 06 Mai 2012, France = R.S.A


----------



## mistik (7 Mai 2012)

... Ne vous laissez donc pas mesurer par les autres ...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2012)

À nos amis belges... 

Entendu ce matin sur France Inter un cinéaste belge dont j'ai oublié le nom :

"En France tout est possible, en Belgique tout est impossible...
En Belgique pour soulever un uf il faut une grue...
Un uf de caille "


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2012)

une blague belge faite par un belge c'est tout de suite moins drole


----------



## Xman (12 Mai 2012)

Un ballon rond ne roule pas droit !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2012)

Analphabète? 

Écrivez-nous dès aujourd'hui pour obtenir une brochure gratuite sur nos formations accélérées.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Mai 2012)

Le Jeune, c'était mieux avant et ca sera pire après.


----------



## Fìx (13 Mai 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le Jeune, c'était mieux avant et ca sera pire après.



Ça marche aussi pour le vieux!


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2012)

Par contre, le Fix-avec-un-accent-grave-sur-le-i n'a jamais été mieux, et on peut pas faire pire


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

--> ... Seules votre conscience et vos uvres sont témoins ...


----------



## Fìx (13 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, le Fix-avec-un-accent-grave-sur-le-i n'a jamais été mieux, et on peut pas faire pire



Jaloux d'vieux!


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

--> ... De ce que vous êtes et de ce que vous pouvez faire.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2012)

"Je ne suis que la somme des mes entreprises" (JPS)


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

Avoir un ego démesuré et être "mytho" permet d'accéder aux plus hautes fonctions ou pour le moins à se croire autorisé à donner des ordres aux autres sans trop y mettre des gants !


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Mai 2012)

Celui qui ne voit pas plus loin que le bout de son nez devrait consulter un ophtalmologue
(Je crois que ça été déjà écrit dans cet esprit par l'inépuisable Pierre Dac, mais tout d'un coup ça m'est venu à l'esprit, et je ne sais pas, en général je préfère ne pas faire de citations   )
Alors une autre, tout de mon cru j'espère:
Celui qui pète plus haut que son cul risque de s'asphyxier :sick:

Qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais qui meut le point 

Je suis consterné, c'est la fin de journée :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2012)

De l'inépuisable Pierre Dac :

C'est idiot de monter une côte à vélo alors qu'il suffit de se retourner pour la descendre.


----------



## mistik (21 Mai 2012)

--> "Mais avec un petit poêle net, propre, chauffé par l'électricité et  pourvu de thermomètres, avec des températures absolument contrôlables et  des écrans protecteurs, la cuisine pourrait devenir une distraction et un amusement même pour les dames âgées ou valétudinaires*." (HG Wells, _Anticipations_, 1902)

*valétudinaire : maladif, souvent malade.


----------



## ergu (21 Mai 2012)

Ce n'est pas parce que rien que pourquoi pas.


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Mai 2012)

De lhybris à la némésis, il ny a guère plus dun pas
(pensée courte échappée de wik, je n'aurais pas pu l'inventer )


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2012)

merde, merde, merde.


chié.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> merde, merde, merde.
> 
> 
> chié.



Voilà un aphorisme bien torché.


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2012)

Nan, c'est une pensée courte


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2012)

Si l'on donnait à la Pensée ce que l'on donne au ballon rond, on pourrait sauver la Nation 

crotte c'est pas de moi, c'est Cabadzi


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi quand de nouveaux mac sortent je n'ai pas d'argent, et quand j'ai de l'argent aucun nouveau mac ne sort ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2012)

J'ai roulé sur une merde de chien avec la roue avant gauche de ma voiture, est-ce que ça compte ?


----------



## ergu (22 Mai 2012)

Oh punaise ! Le clou du spectacle est un morceau au trombonne !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2012)

J'en reste scotché.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

--> Cest à Louis Lecoin que lon doit le statut des objecteurs de  conscience de 1963. 
Le coin du bon sens pacifiste.


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, c'est une pensée courte


Non, c'est un haicul ! un iCul ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Pourquoi quand de nouveaux mac sortent je n'ai pas d'argent, et quand j'ai de l'argent aucun nouveau mac ne sort ?



Pourquoi quand mon Mac tombe en panne non seulement je n'ai pas d'argent, mais Apple en profite pour supprimer momentanément le FireWire...

Hein ? Pourquoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




mistik a dit:


> --> C&#8217;est à Louis Lecoin que l&#8217;on doit le statut des objecteurs de  conscience de 1963.
> Le coin du bon sens pacifiste.



Belle connerie : dire "on veut même bien en faire le double des autres, tiens" merci de la trouvaille ! Je les retiens les initiateurs de cette idée idiote qu'il fallait se sacrifier davantage pour être crédible....

Il faudrait écarteler en place publique tous les cons qui se trouvent intelligents en voulant prouver leur bonne foi par des sacrifices, puisque ça leur plaît, qu'ils se sacrifient tout seul. Le SM, c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

"Belle connerie : dire "on veut même bien en faire le double des autres, tiens" merci de la trouvaille ! Je les retiens les initiateurs de cette idée idiote qu'il fallait se sacrifier davantage pour être crédible...."

--> Ne dit pas ça à *Aqmi* qui se sacrifie à tour de bras (_les leurs comme ceux des autres_) !


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2012)




----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2012)

Vas-y *fais-moi mal* ! :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2012)

"Quand le sage montre le ciel, l'imbécile regarde le doigt"


----------



## Le docteur (28 Mai 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "Quand le sage montre le ciel, l'imbécile regarde le doigt"



C'est la lune...


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2012)

De nos jours il n'y a plus rien de vrai ! Pensée d'un vieux de la vieille


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2012)

3998 utilisateurs connctés un samedi après-midi de juin à 17h09 :afraid:

y s'passe quoi y pleut ?


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Fait trop chaud dehors


----------



## mistik (2 Juin 2012)

--> En France  un travailleur dispose d'un droit dalerte et de retrait si la situation présente un danger grave  et imminent pour sa vie ou sa santé.


----------



## ergu (4 Juin 2012)

zombie, en verlan, ça donne bison.


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2012)

Bison, en verlan, ça donne zombie.


----------



## tatouille (4 Juin 2012)

et ta connerie en verlan elle infuse?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2012)

La France parviendra à ramener son déficit public à 3% du PIB en 2013 « sans mesure d'austérité »

PM


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La France parviendra à ramener son déficit public à 3% du PIB en 2013 « sans mesure d'austérité »
> 
> PM



J'ai lu les commentaires, c'est très drôle. Alors que cette phrase, c'est juste des chiffres, sur ce que souhaite faire le PS depuis le début. 

Vas-y que je te mélange dette et déficit, vas-y que dès qu'on réduit des dépenses c'est de l'austérité (dans ce cas l'austérité depuis 70 on est dedans mais bon), ce terme est sujet à polémique, je suis entièrement d'accord, la droite a eu le même "problème".

Enfin bon à droite comme en gauche, cela reste des prévisions, un axe, en aucun cas une certitude. Après mettre une affirmation sur de l'hypothétique c'est prendre le risque en cas d'échec de sauter (enfin même plus maintenant avec le gouvernement précédent on a bien vu que ce n'étais pas le cas). Les ministres sont des fusibles, moi je trouve "normal" l'affirmation, je trouve également normal que en cas d'échec, il parte.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2012)

Ne pas confondre 'aphorisme et pensées courtes' avec 'la dette de la France'.


Merci TC


----------



## ergu (4 Juin 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> et ta connerie en verlan elle infuse?



infuse, en verlan, ça donne fusain - faut-il te faire un dessin ?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2012)

En 3 lettres, avec un D au début, un T au milieu et un C à la fin ?









:rose:


----------



## mistik (5 Juin 2012)

--> La mer fait divaguer les vagues, les pensées et les voiliers : même la tête  elle aussi divague et les routes qui hier étaient là aujourd&#8217;hui n&#8217;y  sont pas.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Juin 2012)

Mère de à celui qui lit


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Juin 2012)

Le mot court et plus long que le mot le mot long, et le mot long et plus court que le mot court, c'est dingue ça non ? 

P.G

Et j'ai validé mon semestre.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2012)

Désolé, mais en ce moment, je n'ai pas le temps de faire court


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Juin 2012)

Il va oser, non, si, non, si ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xqBUE8z-bk


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé, mais en ce moment, je n'ai pas le temps de faire court


Tu devrais aller à Roland-Garros


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juin 2012)

jeu, set et match.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juin 2012)

Jet Set et Paris Match.


----------



## Romuald (5 Juin 2012)

Peu, pet et patch.


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Quand les draps ne sont pas froissés, les époux ne tardent pas à l'être.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2012)

avec une telle envie d'uriner qu'au moment de faire j'en aie mouillé mes panties. C'est alors que je me suis écriée :
Mais quelle gourdasse !
Un panty tout propre en plus !


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Si tu cognes ta tête contre une cruche et que ça sonne creux, n'en déduis pas forcément que la cruche est vide !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juin 2012)

J'aime les filles...surtout en été

:love::love::love:


----------



## Penetrator (6 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'aime les filles...surtout en été
> 
> :love::love::love:


est ce réciproque ?


----------



## ergu (6 Juin 2012)

_Panty,
Panda
Petite culotte de Chine
_


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

--> Mes pensées sont engluées par un réveil bien trop matinal


----------



## Penetrator (6 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> --> Mes pensées sont engluées par un réveil bien trop matinal


y a pas que les pensées ....


----------



## mistik (6 Juin 2012)

Les faits ne cessent pas d'exister parce qu'on les ignore.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2012)

A chaque fois que je veux aller sur un site de boules, Firefox me demande de redémarrer en mode 32 bits ... et ça me fait rigoler ! :rateau: ... Est-ce bien normal ?


----------



## mistik (7 Juin 2012)

L'insupportable est de reconnaître chez l'autre ce que je cherche à nier chez moi.


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2012)

Cette consultation n'est pas remboursée par la CPAM.




Mais en qualité de membre d'une association agréée, j'accepte les chèques à mon nom.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juin 2012)

Cet été j'irai quand même en Grèce, pour le meilleur et pour l'Epire


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2012)

Epire Epeire passe et manque


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2012)

La victoire est souvent une illusion.

W. F.


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2012)

La défaite est une richesse mal partagée.

Moi

@Time Capsule : on peut passer à autre chose maintenant. On en cause dans 5 ans, hein ?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La victoire est souvent une illusion.
> 
> W. F.



La victoire est souvent une illusion 
N.S.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2012)

La victoire en chantant nous ouvre la barrière.

La défaite, en passant, nous ouvre la porte - de sortie.


----------



## ergu (9 Juin 2012)

Je suis las des fêtes.


----------



## mistik (9 Juin 2012)

--> La pensée positive est un mode de vie quotidien qui s'inscrit tout simplement dans nos gestes et nos paroles.


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2012)

procrastination discréminatoire positive


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2012)

Contrepet du jour, spécial kassdédi à E II pour son jubilé.

Quelle fière altesse !


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2012)

Avec la crise qui a débutée en Europe en 2008, nous allons aller de crises en crises jusqu'à connaître la dernière qui sera fatale à notre économie consumériste


----------



## ziommm (10 Juin 2012)

Ou peut-être qu'il faut commencer à voir les choses différemment, ne plus considérer notre malheur comme une crise, mais juste comme une transition, un changement.

Car une crise est une PERIODE, et cela implique qu'il y ait une FIN, ce à quoi je ne crois pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juin 2012)

"oh moi vous savez...tant que je peux manger..."

Moi, face à la Crise


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2012)

Quelle crise en fait, la crise de foie n'existe pas 

A moins de penser à la crrrrrriise :love: :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Ou peut-être qu'il faut commencer à voir les choses différemment, ne plus considérer notre malheur comme une crise, mais juste comme une transition, un changement.
> 
> Car une crise est une PERIODE, et cela implique qu'il y ait une FIN, ce à quoi je ne crois pas.



L'idée de crise, souvent associée à celle de rupture, de changement profond, n'est pas associée à un caractère passager, mais bien à quelque chose qui peut être décisif. 
L'idée de la période de crise qui passe toute seule est une vision contemporaine et journalistique des choses, pas quelque chose qui est propre à "la crise". On nous a fait avaler que les crises n'étaient que des simples périodes qu'il faillaient passer. Le malade est parfois bien obligé d'admettre qu'il traverse des crises qui vont disparaître d'elles-mêmes, quand il considère qu'il est entré dans une phase chronique qui ne peut véritablement aboutir à une guérison.


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2012)

Ne pas confondre dette de la France et pensée courte


----------



## ergu (10 Juin 2012)

Le crise, fils de la vierge marché.
Le crise est mort sur la croix - le crise ressuscité - le crise en gloire.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2012)

La cie
La scie
La crise
La cerise
La cireuse
La curieuse


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2012)

*kate !*​


----------



## ergu (10 Juin 2012)

Demain soir, les Apple-fan mangent mexicain : *W*orld *W*ar *D*ans ton *C*ul.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne pas confondre dette de la France et pensée courte



C'est la même chose, pourtant...


----------



## mistik (10 Juin 2012)

Bref tant que les femmes restent belles et qu'elles veulent toujours se faire courtiser par leurs mâles tout ira pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes, crise ou pas crise ! :love:


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2012)

Ca, c'est ta vision du monde...


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2012)

Le monde sans femme serait foncièrement triste car sans joie (dans tous les sens du terme si je puis me permettre) !


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Le monde sans femme serait foncièrement triste car sans joie (dans tous les sens du terme si je puis me permettre) !



Tu as rencontré quelqu'un où tu viens de te faire larguer ?


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Le monde sans femme serait foncièrement triste car sans joie (dans tous les sens du terme si je puis me permettre) !


En effet, on ne saurait plus a quel sein se vouer...


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2012)

mortecouille


----------



## Le docteur (11 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Le monde sans femme serait foncièrement triste car sans joie (dans tous les sens du terme si je puis me permettre) !


Ca marche aussi pour les femmes, ce que tu dis ???


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2012)

Pouet pouet la riflette,
Plint plint, Larry Flint.


----------



## mistik (11 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu as rencontré quelqu'un où tu viens de te faire larguer ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre. 


Lio70 a dit:


> En effet, on ne saurait plus a quel *sein* se vouer...


Alors là c'est osé ! 

--> Faisons grâce à la Grèce de toutes ces turpitudes, vociférations et autres méchancetés que très facilement on se croit en droit de faire ... car le roue tourne et peut être qu'un jour ce sera notre tour et ça va se savoir !


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Juin 2012)

Dieu soit loué, et toujours à un prix raisonnable.


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2012)

"Mon Dieu, Mon Dieu, délivrez nous de toutes les religions !" Guy (Golo) Bedos

_Bon, je sais c'est une citation._
_:love:
_


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Dieu soit loué



Le poulet ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Le poulet ?



ah non s'il te plait !
:sick:

parlons d'autres choses...


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2012)

Veux-tu parler des bovins ? (de messe)


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2012)

calope milanaise ?


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2012)

Tu l'as vu ma grosse mitre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> mortecouille



Pas grave. Il en reste une.


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2012)

....*prout *!


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2012)

Vive la République, vive la France, vive les Euros bonds !


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Juin 2012)

Lila a dit:


> ....*prout *!



Kipetrovitchie celebre compositeur Russe.



> Apple montre les crocs


 Ils feraient mieux de nous montrer des ordinateurs.


----------



## mistik (12 Juin 2012)

Pour éviter la nage, lorsque l'eau monte il vaut mieux avoir une maison à étage


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2012)

.

"Perchoir outragé mais Perchoir libéré"​
(d'après C. de Gaulle)


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> .
> 
> "Perchoir outragé mais Perchoir libéré"​
> (d'après C. de Gaulle)



C'est une pensée royal(e)


----------



## mistik (17 Juin 2012)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> .
> 
> "Perchoir outragé mais Perchoir libéré"​
> (_d'après_ C. de Gaulle)



Je dirais plutôt _librement inspiré_ par le Grand Charles. 

Lorsque les foules s'enflamment, il ne faut pas longtemps pour que le souffle s'efface devant le retentissement d'un cri de désespoir.


----------



## tatouille (18 Juin 2012)

C'EST DU PETCHI´E EN BOUTEILLE FACON BADOIT


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Juin 2012)

selon les instituts de sondage , à Paris, le bois de Boulogne vote à droite et le bois de Vincennes à Gauche.

Même la Nature fait mieux que nous en terme de parité !


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2012)

Pourtant sur une carte le bois de boulogne est à gauche et celui de vincennes à droite.


----------



## mistik (18 Juin 2012)

La nature est illogique mais c'est sa logique !


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2012)

Elle se demandait à quoi elle pouvait bien penser là, tout de suite.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2012)

"MacGé, c'est mieux maintenant" :love:


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2012)

Depuis la dernière mise à jour, Safari est bien plus réactif, je trouve...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juin 2012)

J'en ai vraiment plein l'cul...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'en ai vraiment plein l'cul...



Gratt gratt gratt... Sniiiiif !... :mouais:... Ah ouais


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juin 2012)

(abc)


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> J'en ai vraiment plein l'cul...


 
Ne te connaissant pas suffisament, j'ignore s'il faut te féliciter ou te plaindre...


----------



## mistik (19 Juin 2012)

Je fais don de mon corps à la science


----------



## ziommm (19 Juin 2012)

99% du temps, quand on demande à quelqu'un comment il va, on en a rien à caler.


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

--> La plupart du temps lorsque l'on est ignorant dans un domaine on fait appel à quelqu'un de calé ... *ici* un exemple édifiant


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2012)

MORALITE QUAND T'EN AS RIEN A CARRER PETE UN COUP CA FAIT PLUS PRESENTABLE


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Assurément voici une réponse fort grossière !


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Juin 2012)

C'est de la grossièreté de l'élément que nait la subtilité de l'art Polissons-nous !


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Les jolies femmes sont souvent entourées de polissons hideux


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2012)

Le plaisir est le bonheur des fous,
le bonheur est le plaisir des sages.

B. d'A.


----------



## subsole (20 Juin 2012)

Si depuis quelques temps, les nouveautés Apple ne ne font plus "bander", prenez du  Viagra des iPills.


----------



## r e m y (20 Juin 2012)

euh... c'est moi? ou ce fil est en train de partir en vrille???


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Tout ce qui brille n'est pas or


----------



## Le docteur (20 Juin 2012)

Les ipills existent : ce sont des pilules contraceptives...


----------



## subsole (20 Juin 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les ipills existent : ce sont des pilules contraceptives...



Tu les avales en même temps que l'iPhone, ou juste après ?
Lapplication iPills [AppStore] permet de surveiller sa prise de médicament.






 C'est i-Pill.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> euh... c'est moi? ou ce fil est en train de partir en vrille???



Et patati, et patata.
PonkHead parti, les geeks s'en donnent à cur-joie.
Exit ici, et cætera.


----------



## GroDan (20 Juin 2012)

Les trucs électroniques ne me provoquent pas d'érection, encore moins les sites de boules !


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

Dernier jour du printemps, demain c'est la zik et l'été sera chaud ... ou pas


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Dernier jour du printemps, demain c'est la zik et l'été sera chaud ... ou pas



Mauvaise nouvelle, les jours vont raccourcir (ou plutôt les heures ensoleillées).
Bonne nouvelle, bientôt Noël, et peut-être de nouveaux iMac


----------



## GroDan (20 Juin 2012)

où t'y l'été, l'été où t'y ?


----------



## ergu (20 Juin 2012)

C'était mieux à vent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2012)

Je ne suis qu'une crotte.


----------



## GroDan (20 Juin 2012)

Mieux faut être suspect que lèche cul.


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2012)

La vertu militaire, qu'est-ce que c'est ?  Du manque d'imagination. Les gens courageux là-bas c'étaient des  cul-terreux, de vraies brutes


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2012)

Faut vraiment qu't'arrêtes d'en prend'e !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2012)

J'ai connu une polonaise qu'en prenait au p'tit déjeuner.


----------



## ergu (21 Juin 2012)

J'ai eu un polo naze que j'aimais pourtant enfiler.
Par la tête.


----------



## subsole (21 Juin 2012)

Lorsque je suis allé dans le Rhône avec une Polo naze, elle n'arrêtait pas de me faire des têtes à queues.


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2012)

ce fil est sans queue ni tête


----------



## ergu (21 Juin 2012)

_Smells like nothing spirit ?
Entertain' us.
_


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2012)

"Le nirvana est la quiétude de l'océan lorsque le petit enfant s'y noie."

G. V. (apnéiste contrarié)


----------



## Le docteur (21 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> La vertu militaire, qu'est-ce que c'est ?  Du manque d'imagination. Les gens courageux là-bas c'étaient des  cul-terreux, de vraies brutes



C'est marrant, j'avais parié pour Céline et c'est du Sartre. M'étonne pas, en fait.
Mais je ne connaissais pas ce texte. Ca, ça m'a étonné...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juin 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est marrant, j'avais parié pour Céline et c'est du Sartre. M'étonne pas, en fait.
> Mais je ne connaissais pas ce texte. Ca, ça m'a étonné...



c'est beau la culture.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est beau la culture.


ça glisse
comme de la confiture


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2012)

Donner de la confiture à un cochon ... ne lui permettra jamais d'approcher la culture.


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2012)

dans le cochon tout est bon,
dans bichon tout est con


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2012)

chi va capo, va sano


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2012)

La culture, c'est pas comme la confiture : les cochons aiment bien la confiture...


----------



## mistik (23 Juin 2012)

La confiture, c'est comme la culture !.... ça tombe dans les oubliettes de la tartine ...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2012)

Oubliette est un sortilège assez sympathique de Harry Potter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2012)

Le Lait c'est le bien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2012)

L'eau, ça mouille.


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

La pluie aussi !


----------



## ergu (24 Juin 2012)

Je suis un noteur (bobby dedicated)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2012)

Qu'est ce qu'on disait déjà ?


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

Déjà plus grand chose depuis que je suis bourré


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juin 2012)

Il n'est pas prouvé que quand la panse est courte la rime soit fausse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------

Quand je pense à Bonnot, je bande
(signé GB, anarchiste confortable)

Quand je pense à Georges, je me ré-jouis
(signé Fernande)


----------



## mistik (24 Juin 2012)

Quand je vois l'état de l'économie française je blêmis, je cours et je m'enfuis.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'on disait déjà ?



Plus je me cultive moins ça lève !


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Dans le domaine du chant, il faut travailler l'oreille lorsque les morceaux sont difficiles  à savoir  par cur


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juin 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Quand je vois l'état de l'économie française je blêmis, je cours et je m'enfuis.



Quand je vois l'état des économistes français officiels, je chie dans mon froc...


----------



## ergu (25 Juin 2012)

"Mon économiste chez les nudistes" - bientôt sur vos écrans - sauvez un froc !


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Depuis le début de la Révolution de 1789, il a renoncé à l'état ecclésiastique. C'est un prêtre défroqué !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Juin 2012)

De toute façon, les économistes, à part quelques barbus relégués dans leurs universités, c'est en frac ou en froc...


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

2012 sera l'année fric pour les plus riches et sans froc pour les plus pauvres


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2012)

"Mange ta soupe ou sinon je te montre le contenu du fil Autoportrait de Mac Génération !"

Si avec ca on matte pas la jeunesse...


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Il faut que jeunesse se passe même si Lucien Jeunesse a trépassé en 2008


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai rien à dire mais je n'en pense pas moins.


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

La parole est d'argent mais le silence est d'or et ce de tout temps et sous tout régime politique ... la démocratie n'étant qu'un vu pieux


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juin 2012)

Quand vous achetez un bouquin de 400 pages, on ne vous vend que 200 feuilles, escrocs :rose:


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2012)

Ma grand' mère m'offrant un livre à mon anniversaire : "il y a un billet de 100 caché entre les pages 385 et 386"


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

La Serbie depuis le 21 mai 2006 est de nouveau un Etat indépendant comme elle le fut entre 1878 et 1918 comme chacun sait


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juin 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ma grand' mère m'offrant un livre à mon anniversaire : "il y a un billet de 100 caché entre les pages 385 et 386"



Je vois qu'on a l'esprit mathématique , j'étais dans la pensée courte 
(et par conséquent fait l'impasse sur la 4ème de couverture)


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

Le foulard est l'un des instruments les plus utiles pour transformer un individu en un personnage pittoresque


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2012)

lâcher sa purée chaude sur la poitrine d'une cochonne, tout ceci est bien culturel, reste a glisser le billet de 100


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2012)

Lâcher sa purée chaude sur la poitrine d'une cochonne (reste a glisser le billet de 100)  N'EST PAS une recette de patates au lard à 100 balles, petit_louis


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2012)

Ne reste plus qu'à servir avec un Saint-Péray ou bien un Pécharmant.


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juin 2012)

En ces temps de lutte contre l'obésité, ne soyons pas étonnés que Père Dodu dégraisse


----------



## mistik (25 Juin 2012)

L'hydroxyde de zinc réagit avec les ions          hydroxydes pour donner l'ion complex          Zn(HO)42-.


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Lâcher sa purée chaude sur la poitrine d'une cochonne (reste a glisser le billet de 100)  N'EST PAS une recette de patates au lard à 100 balles, petit_louis



c'est toi qui n'y vois plus rien


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2012)

Moins tu veux nettoyer plus, plus tu dois salir moins


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

On peut polir une pierre précieuse pour la rendre plus belle donc avec les filles les garçons sont des polissons


----------



## Madalvée (29 Juin 2012)

Il faut mettre en examen la camarde pour faux et usage de faux.


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2012)

*
--> Pour une géopoétique par le bidon. Quand l&#8217;espace devient territoire.
*


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2012)

j'entends siffler (trois fois)


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

*le chien aboie, la caravane passe*


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

la chienne mouille


----------



## Lio70 (30 Juin 2012)

L'arriere-train sifflera trois fois.


----------



## Powerdom (30 Juin 2012)

Cendrillon rêve d'avoir un Jules
Qui puisse comme cette foutue pendule
Tirer ses 12 coups en suivants. 

Pierre Perret


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Lâcher sa purée chaude sur la poitrine d'une cochonne (reste a glisser le billet de 100)  N'EST PAS une recette de patates au lard à 100 balles, petit_louis


C'est pas parce que tu donnes de la confiture aux cochons qu'il faut t'attendre à ce qu'ils te chient des loukoums...


----------



## jp.pilet (30 Juin 2012)

Le chien à bois Pourquoi pas le cerf à queue :mouais:


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

il ne faut pas confondre une tete de bite avec un tete a queue


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

C'est la morale médicale qui est évidemment  dans une  continuité avec la morale bourgeoise, à la fois chrétienne et   biologique.


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2012)

c'est en chiant des loukoums que la confiture dégouline


----------



## mistik (30 Juin 2012)

*Parler le **Français comme une vache **espagnole.*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2012)

Parler l'espagnol comme une vache française.


----------



## mistik (1 Juillet 2012)

La vache française vaut bien celle espagnole. Pour ce qui est du taureau, sa vie est un peu moins dangereuse en France qu'en Espagne. Olé !


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2012)

Quand t'as plus d'idées, te reste toujours l'internet&#8230;


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2012)

Quand "tu" n'as plus internet, c'est mieux pour PVPBP


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> Il importe à toute la vie de savoir si l'âme est mortelle ou immortelle

*
*


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> --> Il importe à toute la vie de savoir si l'âme est mortelle ou immortelle
> 
> *
> *



tu fais pas de photo, toi ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2012)

Quand le vent se lève, les herbes se couchent.
Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2012)

Quand [...] se lève, [...] se couche. (mais c'est hors charte)


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> Si ton labeur est dur et si tes résultats sont minces, rappelle-toi qu'un jour le grand chêne a été un gland comme toi ...[COLOR=#0][COLOR=#0][COLOR=#0][COLOR=#0][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2012)

Si ton [...] est dur et si tes résultats sont minces (le reste est hors charte)


----------



## mistik (2 Juillet 2012)

--> Un idiot à la tête d'une organisation ressemble à un alpiniste au sommet d'une montagne : tout lui semble petit mais il semble petit à tous aussi


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2012)

Hier j'ai vu un docu


Ce matin j'ai vu un ventrebite


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

--> Qui avale une noix de coco ... fait confiance à son anus


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> --> Qui avale une noix de coco ... fait confiance à son anus



Tu n'as pas plus original 
Le tout de ton crû par exemple


----------



## mistik (5 Juillet 2012)

Lorsque je vois une jeune femme avec une jupette je ne suis plus moi-même je rajeunis d'autant d'années qu'elle en a  tu vois, il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire quand c'est de mon crû  qui l'eût cru ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Juillet 2012)

au lieu de fantasmer sur ton age foutre son con


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2012)

Il ne faut pas dire : femme fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau  un peu osé !

http://www.expressionsalacon.com/?e=15921


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Juillet 2012)

42 pages de pensées courtes c'est pas un padaxo...non...pdraxlo...non...pardla...non...apadoral...non...

eh merde tiens !

c'est pas un peu bizarre ?


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2012)

Courte est la vie !


----------



## ergu (6 Juillet 2012)

Ce qui ne nous tue pas ne finira jamais dans le top10 des meurtriers, c'te looser !


----------



## jp.pilet (6 Juillet 2012)

Vit elle accour (e) :mouais:


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2012)

le comble pour Eole serait qu'il ait besoin de souffler.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2012)

le mannequin devant le photographe : "bon, on fait une pause ?"


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2012)

La grue à la mouette "Vos gueules"


----------



## mistik (6 Juillet 2012)

Le féminin de directeur est la femme du directeur !http://www.linternaute.com/citation...--la-femme-du-directeur-----pierre-desproges/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2012)

Le cannibale à sa femme : "Qu'est-ce qu'on mange ce soir ?". "Ta mère.".


----------



## subsole (7 Juillet 2012)

Tu veux quand tu vois.


----------



## patlek (7 Juillet 2012)

la mère répond au cannibale: "Et mon cul?, c' est du poulet??!!!"


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2012)

Le féminin d'assis devant la télévision, c'est debout dans la cuisine...


----------



## patlek (7 Juillet 2012)

Alley...

Le cannibale a l' apéro: "Hopopop!!, juste un doigt!"



Le cannibale revient des courses: "'tain, çà m' a couté un bras!"

Le cannibale juré d' assise: "coupable ou non coupable??, coupable... je m' y connais"


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2012)

--> Il paraît assez évident qu'un poisson percutera un autre poisson dans l'unique hypothèse où le premier a de l'eau dans les yeux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2012)

Mieux vaut éviter de montrer du doigt car Dieu est partout et on ne sait pas où on lui met le doigt.


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

--> On sait qu'un chat d'ordinaire retombe toujours sur ses pattes, d'autre part l'on sait qu'une tartine beurrée tombe toujours du côté beurré. Aussi légitimement on peut se demander ce qui arriverait si l'on attache une tartine beurrée sur le dos d'un chat en le jettant du premier étage ? 

Remarque à l'attention des enfants et personnes fragilisées psychologiquement : ceci est une réflexion drolatique qui ne doit en aucune façon être réalisée d'une manière ou d'une autre sur un animal et encore moins sur un être humain. 

On ne prend jamais assez de précaution !


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> remarque à l'attention des enfants et personnes fragilisées psychologiquement : Ceci est une réflexion drolatique qui ne doit en aucune façon être réalisée d'une manière ou d'une autre sur un animal et encore moins sur une tartine.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Juillet 2012)

patlek a dit:


> la mère répond au cannibale: "Et mon cul?, c' est du poulet??!!!"



Le cannibale à sa femme ... ah non ! Ca j'en mange tous les jours ...


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> --> On sait qu'un chat d'ordinaire retombe toujours sur ses pattes, d'autre part l'on sait qu'une tartine beurrée tombe toujours du côté beurré. Aussi légitimement on peut se demander ce qui arriverait si l'on attache une tartine beurrée sur le dos d'un chat en le jettant du premier étage ?



Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas les dessins qui accompagnaient cette citation sur un blog vert d'internet et la suite


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2012)




----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2012)

être libre, c'est choisir
choisir, c'est renoncer


et merde !


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juillet 2012)

fumer tue >>> péter pue!


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

Que se passerait-il si l'on attachait une tartine beurrée avec de la confiture sur le dos d'un chien en jetant le tout du premier étage ?

Que se passerait-il si l'on attachait une tartine beurrée avec de la  confiture sur le dos d'un corbeau de 6 ans en jetant le tout du premier étage ?

Que se passerait-il si l'on attachait une tartine beurrée avec de la  confiture sur le dos d'un crocodile de 10 ans en jetant le tout du premier étage ?

Mêmes recommandations qu'à 9h58 ce matin : c'est encore plus vrai pour la troisième question cela va sans dire mais mieux le disant.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juillet 2012)

Mistik est un pseudonyme utilisé par Mistik, en réalité il se nomme Mistoukette :rose:
J'exprime (comme d'un citron) de cette constatation l'aphorisme suivant:
Un bon alias vaut moins que bonnes liasses
(j'espère que mistik n'est pas celle qui a commis divers timbres déplorables après avoir fait la une des murs et des unes médiatiques  )


----------



## mistik (8 Juillet 2012)

En fait je suis un revenant de loin et d'ici près que plus jeune je commettais des placards à l'encontre de François 1er mon Prince tellement timbrés qu'il faisait tous les fonds de tiroirs pour me retrouver. Mais je suis toujours vivant ... Moi jeune fantôme de 412 ans


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juillet 2012)

La Drogue cay le mal !


----------



## ergu (9 Juillet 2012)

Ce qui ne nous pue pas nous sent moins fort.


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2012)

Sauf pour le camembert.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2012)

Le tort tue.

Le port pue.

La mort mue.

Le sort sue.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Le Munster également (fromage qui pue)


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juillet 2012)

L'agnostique cirrhosé en attente de greffe: "Il n'y a que le foie qui sauve"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2012)

Le foie qui sauve, des fois qu'on trouve le bon foie


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2012)

La foi soulève des montagnes, le foie, non...


----------



## da capo (9 Juillet 2012)

Les vannes les plus courtes mériteraient de le rester.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2012)

... mais le foie fait grimper les côtes (vieux proverbe cycliste)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

... alors que la foi marche aussi bien en pente qu'en côte...
T'en veux encore ???


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juillet 2012)

Le sujet ici me semble-t'il n'est pas consacré aux réactions des aphorismes ou pensées courtes inventés par les uns et les autres,  mais d'en proposer des inédits.
Ce qui va me valoir illico les zinédis-de-zidane, j'en serais fort marri.
Solution suggérée: ouvrir un nouveau sujet "cadavres exquis mal compris pour les nuls"


----------



## mistik (9 Juillet 2012)

La flemme est l'avenir de l'orme


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2012)

Le mélèze est un bois vraiment balaise.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le sujet ici me semble-t'il n'est pas consacré aux réactions des aphorismes ou pensées courtes inventés par les uns et les autres,  mais d'en proposer des inédits.
> Ce qui va me valoir illico les zinédis-de-zidane, j'en serais fort marri.
> Solution suggérée: ouvrir un nouveau sujet "cadavres exquis mal compris pour les nuls"



Pas du tout, ça a un sens ... faut le trouver, c'est tout, du moins pour le foie qui ne soulève pas des montagnes mais fait monter les côtes...


----------



## ergu (10 Juillet 2012)

C'est par là (suivre mon doigt).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juillet 2012)

Edith est la sainte patronne des forums.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Juillet 2012)

J'en tente une :

qui vole un boeuf, va en bouffer du steak... 




je sors...

je suis déjà loin

LOOOOOoooooiiiinnnnnn


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juillet 2012)

1) Vous pouvez créer de nouvelles discussions
2) Vous pouvez envoyer des réponses
3) Vous pouvez envoyer des pièces jointes
4) Vous pouvez modifier vos messages
(authentique  )


----------



## thunderheart (10 Juillet 2012)

Aux temps TIC, la pensée est binaire.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Viens te promener avec moi au bord de la rivière, je vais y jeter ton cadavre.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2012)

Tu t'es pas trop creusé  



Nouvoul a dit:


> 1) Vous pouvez créer de nouvelles discussions





ergu a dit:


> C'est par là (suivre mon doigt).





> 2) Vous pouvez envoyer des réponses





Simbouesse a dit:


> J'en tente une :
> 
> qui vole un boeuf, va en bouffer du steak...
> 
> ...





> 3) Vous pouvez envoyer des pièces jointes





gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour réduire le poids de ses photos sans pertes visibles (très utile pour poster sur un forum  ou sur son blog/site).
> 
> P.S. : quand on lit les commentaires des aigris, on se rend compte qu'il n'ont pas compris à quoi sert le programme.





> 4) Vous pouvez modifier vos messages





petit_louis a dit:


> Edith est la sainte patronne des forums.





> (authentique  )


Kodamatic


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu t'es pas trop creusé



laisse toi pousser des plumes et va chier dans un arbre


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2012)

Tu me prends pour MUM !?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

Je sais pas ce que c'est ? :rateau:


----------



## mistik (10 Juillet 2012)

La pensée pourrait-elle être binaire pour les bipolaires ? Hein le psy, j'tai eu !


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

plutôt borderline


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

Courte est la vie qui mène à la mort


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Juillet 2012)

J'ai jamais été aussi près de la mort qu'à ce moment précis.

EDIT: en fait c'est maintenant

EDIT2 : et maintenant

EDIT3 :... oh puis merde...


----------



## ergu (11 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Courte est la vie qui mène à la mort



Il vaut mieux courte qu'aux bennes.


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'ai jamais été aussi près de la mort qu'à ce moment précis.
> 
> EDIT: en fait c'est maintenant
> 
> ...



Eternel instant


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Il vaut mieux courte qu'aux bennes.



:king:

Je l'ai celle là !
Tu parles de la croûte cubaine, ce fameux plat de Cuba à base de cabillaud ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que c'est ? :rateau:





Macuserman a dit:


> Je me demande bien pourquoi les pigeons et autres volatiles trouvent un plaisir pervers à chier sur les gens!?



Ne pas savoir qui est MUM sur ce forum équivaut à croire que la Veuve Cliquot est une maison de passe&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne pas savoir qui est MUM sur ce forum équivaut à croire que la Veuve Cliquot est une maison de passe


Qui ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Chaud poireaux n'est autre qu'Hercule en rut


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?



Tsss... éculée


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2012)

[DM]xy93p[/DM]


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Juillet 2012)

à faux rythme, la panse écoute.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

quel est la difference entre un pigeon?

c'est que n'y non plus sait voler!



:love:


----------



## mistik (11 Juillet 2012)

Le boudin sera blanc ou noir


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Juillet 2012)

Va me chercher une bouteille d'eau, et s'il y a des oeufs, prends-en 6.

Et il revient avec 6 bouteilles d'eau...


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juillet 2012)

(@Powerdom & Human-Fly)
Maintenant que j'ai 105 ans, j'en parais 40 de moins, au moins


----------



## patlek (13 Juillet 2012)

J" aurais voulu etre "modéle de photographe", parait que le métier consiste a faire des pauses.


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Une liseuse de 200 grammes peut embarquer jusqu'à 2000 voire 32000 ouvrages, c'est toujours moins lourd que de porter réellement ces bouquins à bout de bras !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2012)

"Il faut de tout pour faire un monde"
Perso je preferais de toutes...


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

"ce qui ne pue pas, nous rends plus craintif"


----------



## Madalvée (14 Juillet 2012)

Qui dort dine, mais c'est le petit-déjeuner que je rate le plus souvent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Qui dort dine, mais c'est le petit-déjeuner que je rate le plus souvent.


Pas mieux ! mais en mieux bien sûr...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Qui dort dine, mais c'est le petit-déjeuner que je rate le plus souvent.



Plus ou moins, mais plus moins que plus...


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juillet 2012)

"grenouillette & grenouilleau visitent la mare du Père Michaud"


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Qui vivra verra &#8230; qui aura vu aura vécu &#8230; CQFD !


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2012)

MUM vous emmerde et vous sodomise avec son gode, et vous en redemander  

-- le Père Michaud


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

Le phallus est l'étendard de l'homme, les seins sont le porte-étendard chez la femme


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juillet 2012)

Alors toi quand je viens ici j'ai toujours l'impression que tu pourras pas faire pire, et à chaque fois t'arrives à creuser plus profond...

Va falloir penser à sortir un peu, je sais pas, faut trouver une solution, la.


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2012)

hey bobby prend un chewing ca ira mieux apres


----------



## mistik (14 Juillet 2012)

L'homme est un gland et la femme une bourique


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Juillet 2012)

Je n'ai pas rencontré la femme de ma vie, par contre l'avis de ma femme c'est souvent une dure rencontre


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2012)

bourriquot bourriquot bobbyquot


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2012)

Cambronne ne mâchait pas ses mots. Heureusement pour lui!!


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juillet 2012)

Les mammouths ils ont un clapet à l'anus pour pas avoir froid ....


----------



## subsole (15 Juillet 2012)

Ferme ton clapet, tu vas prendre froid.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Juillet 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Ferme ton clapet, tu vas prendre froid.



Tu as des connexions synaptiques de mauvaise qualité ?


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Mammouth écrase les prix et Carrefour les ouvre à Leclerc


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Pas vu pas pris ni vu ni connu


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juillet 2012)

sois poli si t'es pas joli


----------



## mistik (15 Juillet 2012)

Z pour zorro Z comme zéro ou encore Z pour zoo, bref Z pour un certain nombre de mots


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2012)

mistik, pliz, fais un break...

Shut your fingers...

Fais dodo...

Pars en vacance...

Tombe du 5ème...

Oublie ce fil... Un peu...

S'il te plaaaaiiit !


----------



## tatouille (15 Juillet 2012)

Toumai devrait trouver un homme qui l'a satisfait sexuellement  ca éviterait d'emmerder la gallerie


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juillet 2012)

Entre toum'aï qui n'est pas une femme, me semble-t-il, et contribue en général de façon plutôt agréable aux forums, et mistik qui confond ce fil avec tweeter (en bien pire), y'a quand même pas photo, hein.


----------



## tatouille (15 Juillet 2012)

mistik il est pas méchant et souvent drole donc cette kabbale me semble un peu excessive


----------



## Le docteur (15 Juillet 2012)

Tu vois où, une cabale ???
Et les délires sexo-bordeliques de ton pote ???


----------



## tatouille (15 Juillet 2012)

c'est quoi un délire sexo-bordélique  non le sexe ce n'est pas sale et les blagues potaches me font marrer  comme la chanson grivoise des années 20, le sarkozizi a fait des dégats meme le docteur est enclin a la bigoterie, triste époque et j'y vois bien une kabbale bigotte, car si ce n'était point le cas: hey mistik arrete de faire chier ton monde  Va Voir Là Bas Si J'y Suis ou met toi un doigt dans le kuq ca te fera bander  et basta  la ce sont des attaques personnelles débiles.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Juillet 2012)

On ne m'y reprendra pas de sitôt à traîner dans le coin vu que ça tourne en rond !


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2012)

le fromage c'est comme les lentilles ca se mange froid ou chaud


----------



## mistik (16 Juillet 2012)

La génération Y - génération Peter Pan assimilée à la génération Boomerang - a du mal à trouver sa place dans cette société


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2012)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:

... grosse fatigue...


:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Juillet 2012)

mistik a dit:


> La génération Y - génération Peter Pan assimilée à la génération Boomerang - a du mal à trouver sa place dans cette société



JPTK

_(Toute ressemblance avec un membre de ce forum serait purement fortuite)_


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2012)

La politique c'est comme les nouilles, y'a beaucoup de formes mais elles ont toutes le même goût.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juillet 2012)

La chèvre domestique est un mammifère herbivore et ruminant, appartenant à la famille des bovidés, sous-famille des caprinés ou caprins.





Voilà. Quitte à faire dans le passionnant.


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2012)

Voire l'excitant

Je n'avais plus la place de me reculer...  et c'est la rue qui monte


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> Toumai devrait trouver un homme qui l'a satisfait sexuellement  ca éviterait d'emmerder la gallerie



tatouille est un travailleur du sexe...           Le sien !  



aCLR a dit:


> Voire l'excitant
> 
> Je n'avais plus la place de me reculer...  et c'est la rue qui monte



l'avait tatouille dans le dos


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juillet 2012)

(je crois l'avoir déjà proposée :rose
L'espace d'un instant, j'ai compris la théorie de la relativité


----------



## tatouille (16 Juillet 2012)

la politique est une délicieuse façon de manger du fenouil, mayeu ca s'appel l'effet kassckouille


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Juillet 2012)

je ne vous comprend plus

:rose:


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juillet 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> je ne vous comprend plus
> 
> :rose:



En même temps, si tu te pointes juste parce qu'il y a écrit "manger"...


----------



## jogary (17 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'avais plus la place de me reculer...  et c'est la rue qui monte



 Ca...c'est sûr que la photo ne risque pas d'être prise à ROUEN.... :love: :love: :love: 

http://www.rouen.fr/

*Ici...les Pyrénées sont atlantiques ! * 

http://www.pau.fr/la_ville


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2012)

Élémentaire mon cher Watson&#8230;


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juillet 2012)

Comment il disait l'autre ? 
"la pente est raide mais la route est droite"

Moi j'ajouterais : mais parfois faut tortiller du croupion


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Élémentaire mon cher Watson



J'ai toujours trouvé que "Elémentaire mon cher Wagner..." ça sonnait mieux. Voilà.


----------



## jogary (17 Juillet 2012)

Vous connaissez les 2 font la paire ? Courageux comme une puce ?

Tiens....un petit lien pour les courageux virtuels derrière leur MAC !  

Ce doit être à celui qui se la pète la plus...!

( Ils se reconnaîtront vite !  )

                                   [FONT=&quot]*ICI*[/FONT]


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'ai toujours trouvé que "Elémentaire mon cher Wagner..." ça sonnait mieux. Voilà.



Tout ça parce que ça rime ! Moi aussi j'peux le faire 


Et l'emmental pour la fringale


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juillet 2012)

Susceptibilité heurtée, malentendu bien entretenu.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Vous connaissez les 2 font la paire ? Courageux comme une puce ?
> 
> Tiens....un petit lien pour les courageux virtuels derrière leur MAC !
> 
> ...



Hé hé hé _(ergu patented sentence)_

Le raisonnement se tient, se tient bien même.



(on passera sur la généralisation à outrance bien entendu


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> l'avait tatouille dans le dos



Et Lara tatouille en plein format


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Élémentaire mon cher Watson



Élémentaire mon cher Kurt.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2012)

Élémentaire mon cher Fraser&#8230;


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juillet 2012)

Le caca rente
(entendu sur les ondes), certains pourraient au moins suivre la règle du jeu et ne pas surenchérir bêtement et parfois lamentablement sur les posts précédents, non mais 
Je vais me bannir moi-même de ce fil si ça continue :hein:


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2012)

Vacances offertes !


Rendez-vous à la rentrée ou plus tard, cest selon​


----------

